# Baxter! & Babs: A Dating Tail



## juliew19673 (May 25, 2008)

OK so here I go, trying to tell Baxter!'s story (hope Ido him justice)..

Baxter! yes with an "!" exclamation point (as he is all business and does not have alot of patience with "mere" humans) was "gotchaed" by my old roommate on a collective friends front lawn one night last March when it was VERY cold out (well, for Los Angeles it was cold - about 47/50 degrees).. My girlfriend callsme ina "fit" of hysterics, telling me of her most recent find of homeless animal (she can find anything! when we lived together we nursed Opossums, feral cats, dogs, birds - you name it - bless her heart - I truly believe she is on earth to hunt out the animal that needs help, regardless of their breed).. 

Anyhow - when she called, I told her to give "it" a carrot and walk away.. She became hysterical (litterally - HYSTERICALL, that high "pitchy" voicewe Women do when not being taking seriously and are overly hormonal?!)..She screams that he was starving,SO skinny and she could not leave, nor could she take it home as she had just rescused a dog, has 2 cats, 2 fish and a frog.. And all"we" had was one 19 year old cat that she and I had gotten together when we were in are early twenties -"how could I not take it in".. Sigh.. 

To make her stop "screaching" I said - "fine" -just bring him to me and I'll figure it out.. Sigh..:X 

I made a call to my Boyfriend Eric to let him know that "there is going to be a bunny running around "somewhere" when you get home from work - don't freak out.. His reply "Bunny? why?? what did Tami do? :shock:.........sigh... (Nothing like trying to"BE" "Sweden" betweeen the Mate and the Best Friend!!)...

.........Sigh............

So Tamimakes it to my home - I go out to meet her and here is this - "Tiny", "Little", seriously - Half Starvedbunny ina carrier (Tami keeps one in her car for just this situation) and he is SO Cute.. I "thank" her (honestly?! my thanks were"your going to pay for his food right?" and your going to help me find him a home - RIGHT!")

....sigh....:tantrum:

I take him inside - not knowing this bun from Job/Jesus and put him into my bathroom.. I gave him a carrot, lettuce (iceburg mind you - poor thing) and blankie along with acat box full of newspaper and sat with him for a time. He, was not scared wholeheartedly,and was hopping about, checking out his new digs and me (wanted alot of nose rubs) but -Pooping EVERYWhere he hopped.. I really thought in the initial days of having Baxter! that buns just pooed 24/7 - lol..

Ijumped on Google that night and researched the best I could to find out what he needed and at least found out that he should be fed hay... Which I picked up the next morning, along with some "GREAT" KayTee crap pellets for him to choke down.. LOL!

Over the next couple of weeks he made it to the Vet, the rescue pet store had given me at a discount, a bunny hutch that he could stay in and found R.O. (thank God! -truly Amen!), so that I got him off of that horrible KayTee food I had him on.. 

After I had gotten him checked out by the Vet and had his diet figured out - I noticed on this site, howSO many people let their buns run "wild" through their house I really thought I had to get Baxter! rehomed to one ofYOUR homes.. So I started to place him on craiglist, petfinders (and RO)..Within 7 hours of doing so, I had a number of responses from you all on this site - suggesting that I, might possibly, bethe best home for Baxter! (which in all honesty, I thought you were all crazy - as I didn't know buns from worms and it could all go "South" so quickly - in my minds eye).. 

But then I read on "Katts Blog" (would put a link, but not sure if that is PC) -thestory of the "Briar Patch"and started to cry and thought "I can't EVER give up this little guy." He had already beento the Briar Patch. I can do at least, better than thatand what if someone else doesn't like that he pooes alot (he is now litter box trained and did not take ANY time at to get trained, just a stable home - !!Awwwww - such a good boy!).

So here we sit a couple of months later and am SO happy that he is part of my family (mind you the cat - Tbone, disagrees).He - Baxter! has opened my eyes and world to so many new experinces, such as meeting so many nice people on RO.. 

To all of you on R.O.and - Baxter!, I'll be forever grateful..


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2008)

So wheres the pictures? All some what joking aside nice to see you started a blog.


----------



## katt (May 25, 2008)

yay! a Baxter! blog!!!

yes, yes, we NEED photos!!!


----------



## Spring (May 25, 2008)

YAY!  A Baxter! blog! Been waiting for you to start one !

What a cute little story, I'm glad Baxter! is with you too! What a goofy little dude.

I agree, I think we need more pictures !


----------



## polly (May 25, 2008)

Ya know I kept looking for your blog. I was sure you must have one but couldn't find it 

SO get the piccies happenng :biggrin2::biggrin2:I have been looking forward to seeing Baxter!

Oh and yeah see once you get a bun you get hooked pretty quickly


----------



## juliew19673 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys - glad you enjoyed Baxter's! Blog thus far.. As I do not have a camera for still shots I've taken video that I've edited down..

Today was a lazy - lets watch Mom clean day and as its still cold Baxter! had to spend the day inside - but I let him out of his "bedroom" from time to time (when he was awake - Baxter! can sleep quite a bit when push comes to shove.. So first I'll show you his "bedroom" (located in my bedroom) and his general inside area:





And shortly after that video - he went to his favorite play thing the cat box..





Silly bun!


----------



## Spring (May 25, 2008)

What a cool cage!  He seems to really like it too, hehe aww! He reminds me so much of my Jasmine, it's crazy!

The video of him in the kitty litter box is SO Cute! I love when they flop like that!


----------



## ChandieLee (May 25, 2008)

Oh my- what GORGEOUS bun Baxter! is!! :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 26, 2008)

OMG he did a rolly-flop into the litterpan! he's so precious!!!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> What a cool cage!  He seems to really like it too, hehe aww! He reminds me so much of my Jasmine, it's crazy!
> 
> The video of him in the kitty litter box is SO Cute! I love when they flop like that!


Is that Jasmine in your Avatar? If so I think its Baxter's! long lost sister and I must come to claim her! LOL.. Yes, Baxter! loves to flop in Tbones cat box, much to Tbones dismay.. :X


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 26, 2008)

He thinks it's his little bed! 

I love when they rolly flop tho. I mean, there are flops and then there are those really intense, "let-me-roll-into-this-one" flops! I love that!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

OMG I completely forgot about yesterdays DBF and wish I could have gotten it on film.. Baxter! was in his pen and he put his front paw behind his ear - proceeded to do a half summersolt (sp? been a long time since I pulled that word out) into a full on DBF with all legs in the air!! I just cracked up at him - he loves his DBF's.. 

When we are at my office I'll be typing away and hear a "thud" under my desk and will peek down and yup, shore enough he is tranced out in his DBF sucking his toes..

BTW - LOVE this blog thing - so self indulgent and so fun to look back..


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 26, 2008)

I was also waiting for you to start a blog on Baxter! 

He looks like such a sweet little guy...so calm and relaxed, and he even lets you pet him! I guess the dig then flop thing is a common behavior among bunnies because I've seen Billy do that one too and it's always really cute. Also, love the cage you've built for him. It looks nice and spacious


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks -- appreciate the feedback and now am (sorry) trying to test out my new link to the blog.. was "hinky" before and had the huge URL address.. sigh.. such a learing curve to something I thought I knew..


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

OK - didn't work the link to my blog while "in my blog" what am I doing wrong? and please give me the explanation in laymens terms!!!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

Testing 1, 2, 3.. sorry guys. trying to work out the kinks if this Blog..


----------



## myheart (May 26, 2008)

I have noticed that you mention taking Baxter! to work several times. What kind of occupation do you have that allows you to take a bunny, of all animals, to work with you, if you don't mind my asking. Is it the company you work for more-so than the type of work? Just wondering, I will need a job soon and I think I have become too neurotic to leave Patch and Luna for more than four hours at a time. I might have to find a place that has "Take your bunny to work day" all week long. lol Baxter! is one lucky guy if he actually gets to go hang out with mom for a _whole _day. 

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

:tantrum: My Blog shortcut is still not accurate!! Help!! Can a Moderator just "make it happen?".. Thanks!


----------



## myheart (May 26, 2008)

I see all of your posts. What is wrong?


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

IN the info of my user name location, posts, etc. it reads to me for the blog:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36071&forum_id=6

Not Baxter! a tale of a Los Angeles Bachelor Hobo..

But instead I see = a long Http address and not just the - thats what I'm talking about.. Perhaps I see it differently than the rest? For example -in Polly's "square" her blog reads "Nethies by Name are Mischief...".. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 26, 2008)

Baxter!'s adorable! I love the '!' in his name, makes me think of him as one bunny that knows just how to command attention 

its great that you get to take him to work! although i can't imagine doing that with mine, my salary would just go towards reimbursing the firm for all the chewed wiring, torn carpets, half eaten documents and so on, lol!


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 26, 2008)

test:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36071&forum_id=6]Baxter! a tale of a Los Angeles Bachelor Hobo[/URL]

oops, sorry I was trying to help you figure out how to fix the link to your blog on your profile, but guess I'm not any good at that hehe.. pls ignore the above


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

*somebunny wrote: *


> Baxter!'s adorable! I love the '!' in his name, makes me think of him as one bunny that knows just how to command attention
> 
> its great that you get to take him to work! although i can't imagine doing that with mine, my salary would just go towards reimbursing the firm for all the chewed wiring, torn carpets, half eaten documents and so on, lol!




Baxter! actually did chew one of my corporate card receipts (not the whole thing mind you but a good 1/4 of it) and had to explain to my boss why... that and he did chew the bottom of my lowest drawer on my desk - if they did a crime scene documentation of the marks on the desk with his teeth they would figure it out.. :shock:

I'm claiming the "Fifth" when it gets pointed out - but then I've been at the same job for 11 years and am the Dir. of Admn so I would need to reprimand myself!! LOL..


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

*somebunny wrote: *


> test:
> 
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36071&forum_id=6]Baxter! a tale of a Los Angeles Bachelor Hobo[/URL]
> 
> oops, sorry I was trying to help you figure out how to fix the link to your blog on your profile, but guess I'm not any good at that hehe.. pls ignore the above


Thanks for trying.. its NOT me - RIGHT? Lol..


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

*somebunny wrote: *


> Baxter!'s adorable! I love the '!' in his name, makes me think of him as one bunny that knows just how to command attention
> 
> its great that you get to take him to work! although i can't imagine doing that with mine, my salary would just go towards reimbursing the firm for all the chewed wiring, torn carpets, half eaten documents and so on, lol!


You must own a mini-rex or Nethie!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 26, 2008)

Let's see how I do with this...

Copy paste the text below and delete the two red asterisks 

[****url=http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36071&forum_id=6]Baxter! a tale of a Los Angeles Bachelor Hobo[/url]

And you get...

Baxter! a tale of a Los Angeles Bachelor Hobo


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

Testing it now.. paws crossed!!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

Still getting the "thing" the "URL addresss.. sigh.. I HATE being a newbie!!!!:surrender


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

Sorry folks, now trying Little Bay Poo's shortcut so "bear with me".. (is it - bere or bear or bare?.. my "english" has something to be desired for --- not..) .. SIGH..


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

uuugghh... Modertor needs to help me - as I can not obviously help myself!!! sigh.. lol! Sorry, do not mean to be such a handful, but apparently am.. thanks all!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Little Bay Poo you fixed it!! Thank you so much!! Yay!!!:highfive:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

Sorry, you cannot "click" on the link...:nope: sigh. this is my life day to day, so... but life could be worse..



But I DO have a "Screwed up Blog!"  How Great is that?! LOL!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 26, 2008)

I love Baxter!'s videos. What a great set-up you have for him. He is such a lucky little bun to have found a home with you. I can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 26, 2008)

Oh my flop!


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 26, 2008)

*oh how i wish i owned a nethie! they're my favourite breed but unfortunately, they're not available in Malaysia yet..

Buttons is a mixed breed bunny, and Yohji's a lop eared bunny.. they're in my avatar pic. I have more pics of them on my blog, the link's in my profile if you're interested 

hey.. i did the same thing as Little Bay Poo did to fix the link to your blog.. it didn't work for me but it worked for Little Bay Poo.. weird.. 

juliew19673 wrote: *


> *somebunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Baxter!'s adorable! I love the '!' in his name, makes me think of him as one bunny that knows just how to command attention
> ...


----------



## trailsend (May 26, 2008)

I'm responding now and then going to watch your videos because I've got supper on and two bunnies sitting in the middle of the livingroom floor waiting for their nail trim lol and I didn't want to forget!! I am so glad you've started a blog! Whooohoo! I love it so far. Can't wait for more pictures and stories. LOL at the chewing your corporate card receipts !! Try explaining that to the boss! 

When I first joined, I asked about putting a link to my blog - I'll find the link to that thread and post it here in case it helps.


----------



## trailsend (May 26, 2008)

Here is the link to the thread I started about putting a link to your blog in your profile - hope it helps. 

://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32460&forum_id=47


----------



## trailsend (May 26, 2008)

Here is the link to the thread I started about putting a link to your blog in your profile - hope it helps. 

://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32460&forum_id=47


----------



## cheryl (May 26, 2008)

Oh,i just love the way Baxter entered your life Julie...i'm sure it was mean't to be.

I just love the videos...he's so cute and adorable...i just love the little guy!

Cheryl


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 26, 2008)

LOVE your blog, sooo glad you started one! And so glad you 'became' a bunny person and kept Baxter!, I'm so sure that he's got the best home he could with you! I haven't watched the videos yet, it says I need to update something first, but I will, and then I will! 

Oh, and Sas fixed your blog link, she said so in your other thread! That's how I got here! :biggrin2:

Jen xx


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> I have noticed that you mention taking Baxter! to work several times. What kind of occupation do you have that allows you to take a bunny, of all animals, to work with you, if you don't mind my asking. Is it the company you work for more-so than the type of work? Just wondering, I will need a job soon and I think I have become too neurotic to leave Patch and Luna for more than four hours at a time. I might have to find a place that has "Take your bunny to work day" all week long. lol Baxter! is one lucky guy if he actually gets to go hang out with mom for a _whole _day.
> 
> myheart


I work for a motion picture bond company (very dry work) and I'm the Admn for our small company (14 employees); We moved to a new location about a year ago and one of the MANY requests from the employee was to make sure that we could bring dogs to work (this was the main idea as who would bring their cat? and I didn't have Baxter! at the time); so each employee has their own office (well accept for the Receptionist) so that you can safely bring your "dog" in; We're right next to a great park that has an area specific for the dogs; so when I got Baxter! it just made sense that he too can come in and play; he's one of the best office animals as he makes no noise - but in the begining to he did bite 3 employees :shock:.. 

He generall just sleeps under my desk all day and when someone comes in I just tell them now not to pet him - just let him hop around as he's always curious about them (well if he's not tired).. Also, the only rule is - if your pet breaks it/soils it - you pay to fix it or clean it up - so I bunny proofed everything so far so good.

I'll have to post a video of him at the office - he just DBF's all day.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Here is the link to the thread I started about putting a link to your blog in your profile - hope it helps.
> 
> ://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32460&forum_id=47


Sas, Trailsend and Little Bay Poo - the blog title now works/looks normal. Thanks again for your collective help!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2008)

How great that you get to bring him to work with you! I'd bring Elf to my classroom, but I would be too afraid that the kids would be mean to him.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

Oooh most definetly - one of the guys I work with brought his 5 year old daughter to work (who is not well behaved) and she had a tantrum when I told her she coudn't play with him..


----------



## polly (May 27, 2008)

but in the begining to he did bite 3 employees :shock:.. 



Well he is a perfect guard rabbit :biggrin2:lucky you I keep threatening to take mine into work i wonder if any of teh clients would like a bunny massage


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> but in the begining to he did bite 3 employees :shock:..
> 
> 
> 
> Well he is a perfect guard rabbit :biggrin2:lucky you I keep threatening to take mine into work i wonder if any of teh clients would like a bunny massage



Well Polly in Baxter's! defense he did bite everyone prior to being fixed.. Now he has learned to just "put his teeth" on you and not bite down - but I still would never expose him to that 5 years old...

However here today, he just learned how to jump ontop of my desk (floor - to chair - to desk - ta-dah!) which makes me a bit nervous to leave him in here; while in a meeting I my asst to pretend that I got a call so that I could run down and make sure he's still sleeping (which he was).. May have to bring in a small Nic pen for him for my office he keeps it up..


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2008)

I am so pleased you started a blog .I remember reading when you were thinking of rehoming him, and I am so glad you didn't - I really think Baxter! has the best home he could have with you. He obviously loves you and his awesome cage 

Those videos are too cute - I love how he has 'claimed' TBone's litter box 

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Those videos are too cute - I love how he has 'claimed' TBone's litter box
> 
> Jan


Wow Jan now that you say that - I never even thought about it and it also explains why when he jumps on the bed he is contantly licking/chining my pillows as Tbone gets to sleep w/me and poor Baxter! has to sleep in his bunny condo (I cover it with a blanket at night - more for the reason that Tbone likes to jump down and hiss at him and also, so he doesn't see me snuggle Tbone..


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I am so pleased you started a blog .I remember reading when you were thinking of rehoming him, and I am so glad you didn't - I really think Baxter! has the best home he could have with you.



Jan you know its been a few many years since I rescued an animal (they used to come to my door by the DROVES, but then I moved to Los Angeles proper - and not an animal to be had other than birds - so yes Baxter! found me by a "weird" way and I am SO VERY GLAD I have the opportunity to have him in my life! 

I really have to thank all of you that "talked me down" when I REALLY pushed to get him rehomed, me keeping him did more for ME than (well who knows for sure) than for him finding a new home. 

I'd like to think I'm the "best caregiver everfor him"but I'm not going to answer for Baxter! But w/no regrets on my part and am thankful for getting the fascinatling insight into a breed of animal I never thought about - its really magic!

Now talk my 19 year old catand explain this"magic"and my life would be GOLDEN! LOL..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 28, 2008)

I am so glad some of us on the forum helped in your decision, that's so cool! I know you love Baxter!. Glad you have stuck around and tried to find help for him and you, that's very commendable. I want to see a new pic of the Bax!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 29, 2008)

AngelSnuffy and All of you that have "talked me down" and put up with my endless questions -thanks for the collective support over the last couple of months that I signed on to the forum - Everyone has been such a HUGE help in figuring everything out - thank you one and all!

So tonight, I'm so irritated with myself, I went to work with the task of getting aBaxter! video while he "worked" inmyoffice (video consisted of him asleep under my desk - so count your blessing's) but I deleted them while reviewing them, before I uploaded them (trying to clear out the camera and held delete a "tad" to long apparently.. sigh.. live and learn).

So I thought instead I'd run into the bedroom and see if Baxter! was up to anythingsilly as he had been placed back into his pen when I first came home from work(he needs a nap when he comes home) and had been up and about for about an hour or so - romping about by himself while I cooked dinner. So going in I find him "holed" up in his pen that was open - which is not weird perse, but he was acting a little odd.. Here is the video:





After recording it and talking to him about his desire to NOT want to come out of the pen I hear a loud "BEEP"! coming from somewhere in the bedroom? Itturned out to be the smoke alarm, apparently the battery was running low so it BEEP'S loudly about every5 minutes - poor Baxter! had been there by himself for a little over hour and was startled by this sound! LOL! I swiftly found the offending mechanism and slayed it! 

Gave me a good laugh and made me think to not always go to the place of "OMG whats wrong w/Baxter!".. Newbie bun owners.. Baxter! almost got hauled off to the Vet tomorrow.. (*EDIT: Baxter! was hauled off to the Vet once before when I was convinced he had ear mites only to hear from the Vet, nope - I think he was just doing a half binkie for you - which mind you, Slavetoabunny had suggested, to me but I was to neurotic to believe - I have thus learned otherwise.)
*
Enjoy my neuroticism (not really evident on tape - but I was concerned)...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 29, 2008)

Does Baxter! like the drive to work? I wonder what he thinks about it all? it's so perfect...


----------



## juliew19673 (May 29, 2008)

I'm not really sure if he cares or not? When we took our first drive together to go the Vet he was all digging and active in the carrier; this has subsided and now he just kinda "chills", unless traffic gets bad and he's stuck to long then I open the top and he stands up and periscopes around, looks out the window and usually settles back down.. I'm trying to work him up to a doggy seatbelt setup - so that he doesn't have to sit in a carrier but can sit in the seat, be secured butbe able to move around. But that I think (if it will even work) will take sometime.. But in the interim I'm just going to keep taking him in about 4 days a week (so that he gets the attention is the main reason I take him or if its inclement (sp?) weather.. He gets attention and my cat gets a break from him - its a win/win situation as I see it..


----------



## juliew19673 (May 29, 2008)

On a separate thread and as I came across the video when looking through photobucket and wanted to share some other areas of my life, which I just find funny,it requires a "bit" of a backstory - so bare with me..

I'm the youngest of 3 kids, My sis Sue is 49, my bro Rick is 47 and I turn 43 next month; on this unexpected trip to Oregon (where my family lives) was when I took the video (last February 2008), my sisters' husband had passed away from Cancer; she is yes -a Widow at 49 w/2 kids; my Nephew Liam- 10 andLinnea who is 5. I will miss Will always butthankfully, youcan "see" him clearly in my Nephew Liam.

Unfortunately the week my brother in law died, was the same week my brother and his wife had planned an elaborate long trip on a cruise/florida thing; so my brother and his wife left for the cruise (mind you a couple of days after Wills death) and I obviously was therealready for mySister, so we all collectively decided I would stay at my brother house to watch his son, my nephew Ian who is 14, along with My Mom, Barbara who is 79 (and has had a few strokes, but holding her own - she still has her own apt) andSue's two kids asmy Sister was dealing with being in the middle of remodeling her housethat she and Will had been trying to finish, just before he died. So I just kept all the kids at my brothers so they would not be in the way and get away from where Dad had died (it was awful, they saw him have the heartache at home, poor kids - doing ok now though happy to report).

So to the silly part of this post - my brother has 2 dogs - both dachsunds, one old about 11 and one very young (about 2 I think - "Cooper the Pooper" my Mother and Iknicknamed him, sweet dog, but spoiled).. 

One night I was just playing around with my video camera w/my Nieceand Cooper decided his favorite spot was to jump on my Moms shoulders as she read and to chew on his bone (very loud - doesn't really come across on the video).. My Mother being as sweet as she is doesn't even flinch as she is just trying to read her book.. 

My Niece and I thought this was quite hysterical and decided to video tape a seesion.. 

Take a look:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 29, 2008)

That's SO cute! I love weiner dawgs! My big aussie will lay on me to chew her bone..... she's 70 lbs!!!


----------



## myheart (May 29, 2008)

Your mum must be close to "Saint" status.. lol. Nice video, reminded me of something my grandmother would have done--bless her sole.

I also love your videos of Baxter!. He is such a handsome young man. I do enjoy watching his flop. I wish I could catch Patrick's flop because it is a production to get the height needed to do a total flop. When the flop is completed, Patrick just looks so round in the tummy, it makes me laugh.

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (May 29, 2008)

Baxter! is such a good looking bunny, I love him. And I know how he must have felt with that alarm beeping. Years ago the same thing happened to me (John had put a smoke alarm in and I didn't know ). I nearly had a fit wondering what the loud, totally annoying beep was, so I can sympathise .

The video of Cooper and your mom is so funny - like it's the most natural thing in the world to have a dog chewing a bone in your ear !!!

So sad about your brother in law, so young too. Glad to hear his kids are coping OK.

Keep the pics and vids coming 

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (May 29, 2008)

I literally LOL'd at the cat litter box flop! What a cute and very happy bunny!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 1, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> *Spring wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What a cool cage!  He seems to really like it too, hehe aww! He reminds me so much of my Jasmine, it's crazy!
> ...



OK I'm a little slow, but YES! Jasmine IS Baxter's! long lost Soul Mate (they literally, look exact w/a few spots out of kilter)!!! I will show up shortely to begin the "wedding plans".. Sorry for Pebbles but..?


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 1, 2008)

Due to "Zoning laws" in my Bedroom (I kept hitting my left leg on Baxter's! 
Veranda" to his pen) he has now been upgraded to a full on "Bunny Run" (a whole Nic square longer and4wide X 3 high). Mind you, Baxter! is still holding out for the Mic Mansion.. sigh.. 

I do howeverthinkhe does like it as he will "run" and slide across the middle section cardboard - to the tile (he's not all that fond of the carpeted portion of his "house"-other than to dig at- lol). FunnyI used to likedoslide as a kid with socks on our hardwood floors..  I appreciate his "glee" and will try to get video of his "slide" - its pretty funny.

So this is Baxter! in the first 30 min of the new addition..As you will see He still chews at the bars - how do you get a bun to stop chewing at the bars?? I thought w/ more room he'd be happier but a "pen" - seems to be a pen to him know matter how large.. Mind you - Baxter! had been outside since 2:00 PM and was brought inside about 9:30 PM so its not like he hadn't had "free run time" (and I spent a good hour and half cleaning the outside patio while he was out there as it is the "scarey" portion of the patio where the thunderstorm happened the week before last and he hadn't been out for any legnth of time).. 

I just think he wants to have "free roam" about the house (which I can appreciate - but cannot acommodate at this point - poor bun).


----------



## myheart (Jun 1, 2008)

Baxter! is developing quite the condo..!!! I love the video. I had to show the guy who lives with me the first couple of seconds where Baxter! hops up to the top level with such ease. He just floats up...

Maybe he is nibbling on the wires because he wants to be near you... Or maybe he is trying to find the weak spot to make his great escape :shock:. Can't wait to see the follow-up video of "The Slide." Don't keep us waiting too long...

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks like Baxter! has you right where he wants you! Accommodating his every want and need!

How's that going with the b/f?


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

Baxter! is such a darling little boy.. when I go out onto the patio (such as this afternoon) after I've gone for awhile he does the silliest little - half binky, jump dance! He jumps around throwing his head about and twisting all over the place.. its very cute and silly..

Well the BF isn't falling in love with Baxter! but is begining to appreciate that having Baxter! makes me happy so he's putting up with him (well and he really has no other option); on the other side he is giving much more attention to Tbone the kitty - he really loves her and I think its just because she is so "bossy" that she likes to climb in his lap while he is playing video games and thinks its because she loves him so (not about to tell him that to her an open lap means - "you have all the time in the world apparently so you must pet me).. But hey whatever makes everyone happy and lavished with enough attention I'm not about to throw a wrench in the current system..

And so that Tbone is not left out here is quick Video of her (the black alley cat that she is - kinda hard to get good video)..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

Smart woman! LOL!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 4, 2008)

finale video of the night happens to be the first: this is video of Baxter! last night before he went to bed.. He had spent a good 30 minutes "running" tunnels under the covers (he digs like he is removing dirt).. this is of after when we're just cuddling (awwwww)."

[DELETED VIDEO: WILL RE: ADD FROM HOME]..

I finally have video of Baxter! at work from today..

First you will see his office notice sign (goes up when he is in office so that the other employees know "to tread lightly" when entering..)"





Second, you will see him "hard" at work (if you look real quick at my computer monitor you will see I have RO up and not some spreadsheet that I should be working on - lol, didn't see that til this minute...):





Lastly, you will see me trying to get him to "wake-up" enough to get into his carrier to come home (not an easy job - he hates to leave the office, but would think he would hate staying there all night by himself..) During the afternoon around Lunchtime (about 1:00 PM) he comes and hangs out under the chairs while I eat my lunch w/the other employees, and does the same thing when I chase him out about 5:30 PM to get some exercise - which from this video, he does not do (he actually looks quite frightened but honestly, he is just "half awake")... 

The video is taken from outsideof myoffice so that you can get a "feel" of the enviorement.. I ended up coaxing him into his carrier with a crappy KayTee honey treat.. silly bun.. 

Enjoy! 





Day in the Life of an Executive Bun..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't get the bedtime one to play! :cry4: I love when they play in the bed, but Tony will poo everywhere and Bo will hop straight to hubby's pillow and pee on it.... :shhhh:

I love the office! I can't imagine how fun that must be to have animals there! Does everyone love Baxter!? I can tell he's become your sidekick! He seems very happy to be at work.... he likes the floor mat. LOL! 

What a sweetie!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 4, 2008)

Aww, I can't see the bedtime one either . But I love how relaxed Baxter! looks at work in the other ones . It's like he's the boss, there to keep an eye on you 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 5, 2008)

Baxter! looks like he has a promising career ahead of him. What a lucky bunny for getting to go to work.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 5, 2008)

Baxter! just cracks me up. Quite a BIG personality he has (thus the reason for the "!") 

His blog is like a bunny sitcom... I can see it now, Merlin will be hogging the computer saying, "But Mom! Baxter! is coming on! 5 more mintues, pleeeease!?"

I love it!!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I can't get the bedtime one to play! :cry4: I love when they play in the bed, but Tony will poo everywhere and Bo will hop straight to hubby's pillow and pee on it.... :shhhh:
> 
> I love the office! I can't imagine how fun that must be to have animals there! Does everyone love Baxter!? I can tell he's become your sidekick! He seems very happy to be at work.... he likes the floor mat. LOL!
> 
> What a sweetie!


I am not sure why the bedtime video won't play (deleted and will reattach when I get home this evening).. 

I very happy to report that Baxter! does not poo on the bed - but only cuddle him in bed if its just he and I - if Eric was in bed I would be fearful he may just poo.

As for everyone at work loving Baxter!? Nah... No one dislikes him and they find him curious - but he still charges everyone that comes into my office; and honestly - he just sleeps under my desk most of the day..


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 5, 2008)

He is so lovely! You didn't put the ! on his name on the sign though... that really needs correcting. He may get a complex!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 5, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> He is so lovely! You didn't put the ! on his name on the sign though... that really needs correcting. He may get a complex!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


That explains the "attitude" he had on Monday...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG, you take him to work? How cool is that?! Does he ever poop all over your office? What do you do? Oh, when you put the sign up on the door, you should put a ! after his name on it, lol!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 6, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> OMG, you take him to work? How cool is that?! Does he ever poop all over your office? What do you do? Oh, when you put the sign up on the door, you should put a ! after his name on it, lol!



Yes! Baxter! gets to go to work with me which is, very cool.. Never had a job previous where this would be possible, so he (and I) are very lucky.. And nope, since being neutored he is VERY litter box trained.. Occasionely a stray turd will be found outside his box but this is usually A) cecals (sp?) or b) he is cranky and wanted out of his pen or the cat/bf were irritating him.. 

He has a litter box under my desk that he uses - he has however chewed off the bottom "line"of the lowest drawer on my desk, if CSI came in and did "tooth prints" they would match the "divets" to his front teeth and I'd be in trouble :shock:.. 

Butdesks is crap to begin with anyhow, so not all that worried and a number of other employees dogs have done MUCH, MUCH, MUCH, more damage than a few chipped wood notches on the bottom of a drawer.. AND Baxter! is quite and doesn't bark so I currently have the best office pet!! Well the molting stopping could help.. everyone is covered in white fur if they come near him - lol.. I just keep those pets swipey tapes in my office..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 6, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OMG, you take him to work? How cool is that?! Does he ever poop all over your office? What do you do? Oh, when you put the sign up on the door, you should put a ! after his name on it, lol!
> ...



God, you are so funny! I was dying reading most of that!:roflmao:

I bet dogs do do more damage, if they're full run and no one watches them, that is.


----------



## myheart (Jun 8, 2008)

Do you ever have visitors going through the office area? I am certain the other employees are used to seeing him sitting under the chairs, but a visitor could totally disrupt everything with a shriek of, "Oh my God!!! There is a rabbit in that office!!!!":shocklol) I could see people passing by needing to do a double-take to make sure they really saw a rabbit sitting in an office. Good thing he protects you so well otherwise you wouldn't get any work done from people opening the door to let you know he is sitting there :?. lol

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 9, 2008)

Once our clients that come in on the regular, find out about our menagierie of animals; they come through and check on each of them (the birds, the dogs, the bun).. I'm trying to get fish or a turtle next for the reception area (as they would be quieter than the Zebra Finches I brought in - which are very noisy for being the size of a walnut - go figure). 

And speaking of the finches - we had just adopted out their last 5 baby birds last week when before you could blink - there were 3 babies in the nest :shock:! When we came back today from the weekend - they had killed all 3.. Not sure why, they never have before (they've had 4 clutches in about 9 months). I think Dad, Charlies is damned tired of feeding and raising the babies (Mom Miya doesn't do much but sit on the eggs - oh and well -"produces the eggs", which apparently is her very FAVORITE hobby.. 

Must get a photo of them - they are cute (and spoiled).. They live in the small conference room (in a very large cage)- as when their babies get big enough to make noise they are LOUD!!! so we moved them from the reception area, to a place w/a door..


----------



## myheart (Jun 9, 2008)

Talk about finches.... Do the ones at your office have certain radio (tv) commercials they like best? Mine really like the jingle for Stiene's (sp?) Garden Center. They have a little cartoonblue bird in the commercial that is supposed to whistles part of the jingle and my birds just chime right in (lol). They get so loud that I can't wait for the commercial to get over. They also have one or two others that set them off, crazy lil' beepers .

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 9, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> Talk about finches.... crazy lil' beepers .
> 
> myheart



Thats so ironic and funny - we knicknamed the "the beepers" (well it is the noise they make).. 

What is so cute is when the baby boys start to try to imitate the Dads 'song" -- thats alot of fun or their first bath - their all scared of it until one jumps in and then you can't get them out!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm so jealous. You sound like you have a lovely work environment. I have great co-workers and an occasional visit from pet therapy dogs (I workfor a hosptial and we have a large crew of pet therapy pets - dogs and one cat) but it would be cool to have more critters around.


----------



## trailsend (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm so enjoying your videos! Just checking them all out now I just love the "Baxter in office" sign!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ahh thanks - yes I really need to get him his own name plate - that would be hysterical!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 10, 2008)

Ha! That's a sure thing to do! I can see it sitting there on the floor where he lays..... 

BAXTER! Director of Flop Management!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 10, 2008)

Bo your too funny!!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 13, 2008)

*kirst3buns wrote: *


> I'm so jealous. You sound like you have a lovely work environment. I have great co-workers and an occasional visit from pet therapy dogs (I workfor a hosptial and we have a large crew of pet therapy pets - dogs and one cat) but it would be cool to have more critters around.




To keep the string of my "lovely work enviroment" I will post the following video's of some of the other animals we have at the office.. 

The first is of the pair of Zebra finches - Charlie and Miya (Charlie after Charlie Parker the great jazz musician who was nicknamed the "bird" and Miya after Miya Angelou the great poet who wrote "Why does the Cage bird sing").. 

Charlie was the rescue that flew up to our 2nd floor patio office door last summer and then a couple of weeks later I went to a pet store with him to find him a "girlfriend" and he picked Miya.. Since that time they have had 5 clutches of babies (all adopted out w/out problem) and now thinking its time to retire them to just hanging out together in their old age.. If you listen to the video you will hear Katherine who I work with talk about her new pupply Phydeaux ("Fido") and has now become a crazy Pet person, and she shortly realizes I'm going to post her comments on this site and walks off quickly there after.. LOL!







Secondly here is Katherine beautiful Rhodesian Ridgeback Puppy who sleeps under her desk at work (such as Baxter! just MUCH bigger).. Enjoy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

I love that puppy! Ridgebacks are such great dogs! They get BIG, too! There are some people near here that have 2 big girls! I love them so much!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 13, 2008)

Your crazy office menagerie! Do you ever get any work done?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 14, 2008)

Seriously - my office is one big "Adult Daycare Center" where we all just joke about and play.. Today one of the employees brought in their 1.5 year old human baby who was fascinated by the puppy - who inturn was just as fascinated with the baby! It was hysterical watching them both have the same curious reaction about each other! 

Unfortunately now that RO has moved - I can't get it back at work unless I undock my laptop from the system and hookup to the internet using an Aircard (very cumbersome) so alas, I may just have work now.. :grumpy:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 14, 2008)

WHy is that? Sounds odd that we are somewhere that is so hard to reach!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 17, 2008)

Have you tried to get back on at work this week Julie? It took me until Monday to be able to log on. I think it has something to do with the servers.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh! that would be a dream job, being able to have my pet with me.  What do you do, Julie?


----------



## polly (Jun 17, 2008)

wow i have missed so much of your blog !! i think its fab that he charges people (obvioulsy not so much for the people) but its to cuts that he does that for ya 

Baxter! the to serve and protect bunny!! 

Bet ya would be lost without him now!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi All! Feel like I've been gone forever! But alas, yes with the RO move I cannot log on at work anymore.. This is due to my company's stringent filters on their IP which apparently I've learned they have a "direct" connection and does not lease IP service (not sure what that means, but the Director of IT told me I would have to go through the Securities Department to get access at this point and he and I could not figure out a good aurgument to allow me to suggest that I need to hookup to RO for my job).. Sigh..

So, I'm left to only logon at night at home, and have had a Nephew in the Hospital over the weekend w/a Viral infection so haven't beenhere at the samtime I was trying to rescue a bun with snuffles - which went South, and now just sad..

Miss everyone, but will make the "Diligent Effort" to post, read, and respond to everything I can..


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 21, 2008)

I "TRULY" miss RO at work.. wish I could just "log on"and keep up/see howall aredoing but have now started to "stalk" Craigslist for a house, so perhpas I'm being "pushed" into that direction.. Miss everyone though.. My days are not quite as entertaining - hearing all the stories.

Baxter! is doing just fine and is now being allowed much more room in the home.. He does love one small closet as it holds a number of old purses that I rarely use and they have become his favorite chew toy! :shock: That being said, when he "escapes" from his Nic pen (he's gotten REALLY good about knowing to chew the Zip ties off and then he can get out, that I now have to go to Home Depot and find somthing stronger) that when he gets out he runs into the small closet and chews on the old purses, so not quite so demonstrative, but scares the BF if he got into "HIS" closet where all of his shoes were - LOL!

Hope you are all well (worried about the flooding in Missourri and St. Louis specifically)


----------



## Pipp (Jun 21, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> This is due to my company's stringent filters on their IP which apparently I've learned they have a "direct" connection and does not lease IP service (not sure what that means, but the Director of IT told me I would have to go through the Securities Department to get access at this point and he and I could not figure out a good aurgument to allow me to suggest that I need to hookup to RO for my job)..


There shouldn't be a difference between this server and the last one, very odd. :?

I'd just send them a polite little note that saysyou have a pet prone to health issues (true enough,rabbits are very prone to health issues), and you'd feel far more comfortable having immediate access to veterinary advice when he's in the office with you. (Also true - we're a site withvet advisors, vet listings, bunny sitters, etc -- RO is the equivalent of bunny 911). 

You can add that you'dlike to avoid the possibilty of afuture situation where you're faced with the choice of going to work or tendning to your beloved pet at home or anotherlocation where access is available. It may never be an issue, but in the spirit of planning for emergencies, access is prudent.

Howzat? 

sas


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 21, 2008)

Pipp I figured it out tonight that the new IPhone came outand is much cheaper to buy ($199) and my BF already hasthe earlier version,so that I'll get the new one and piggy-back it to his existing account for a cheaper monthly plan ($50 bucks a month I hope) and than be able to logon at work through my cell phone when ever I want..

I tried talking to our Securities Division about get RO on the "Allowed Web" list and they wouldn't do it (and I'm pretty good w/getting the "Conglomerate Parent Company" to give me concessions that would make for my employees to be happier) but being a Global insurance company, couldn't find a good enough aurgument to allow access to RO.. 

I'm not done with this debate with the employer and waiting for the right time where I will have the right Exec. in front of me who needs me to handle something and I'll pull RO out and throw it on the table.. Hee-hee!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 22, 2008)

My "Parent Company" that "own's/runs our Servers has a VAST IT dept that has now blocked all Sites that are not "work orientated"... I have a Great relationship with the "Powers at Be" and have been told that they cannot give me access to RO - which is so sad for them, as I will not be able to "GIVE" them certain accesses to my office now (its "Tit-for-Tat" in my office) so perhaps they will change their minds in the coming weeks..


----------



## Pipp (Jun 22, 2008)

I thinkBaxter! is looking a little under the weather and of course the stress of you having a really busy week will affect him greatly --we all know how sensitive little bunnies can be to their guardian's stress levels -- which will mean you have to spendthat time at home where you can have proper access tohis care channels. 

Unfortunately, coming into work will be out of the question. 

PS: Does this mean they blocka parent's access to their child's daycare? onder:



sas :shame


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sas/Pipp, I've figured out a way to get "on-line" to RO but requires me to "undock" my laptop and go "off the grid" at work while on a "Air Card" (so many "" needed in this conversation) all because my office is going to be "Audited" and its the first audit after coming "on board" to the huge "Conglomerate" company that we are all nervous about what they have been "watching" us do for the last year (checking your email and/or you web activity)..

So in a couple of weeks I'll meet with the higher up Exec's and see what they think of us (we make TONS of money for them, so they will be friendly, but have to obviously bend over backwards to get what I'm accumstomed to)..

Hoping to find a way to get RO back at the office, but Baxter! will always be able to come in and hang with me at the office, as long as "some" of the Parent company EXEC's aren't around.. 

Funny the Parent company loves hanging out at our office as we are fast and loose and still are able to bring in the "Big Bucks" but I think we are able to do this, as we work hard and also, LIVE LARGE..


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I thinkBaxter! is looking a little under the weather and of course the stress of you having a really busy week will affect him greatly --we all know how sensitive little bunnies can be to their guardian's stress levels -- which will mean you have to spendthat time at home where you can have proper access tohis care channels.
> sas :shame



Baxter! is definetly worse for the wear lately.. Need to get him a bun friend and I think it would be much better for him while I'm gone at work and "they" could just "binky" about during the day.. 

I realize I may "lose" him to another Bun, but would be happy to see him "romp about" with his own species and not have to put up with the "hissing" of Tbone (the cat) as his only other similiar creature..

Baxter! needs a friend so if you know of anyone who need to rehome a bun in So Cal let me know and I'll contact them to see if I can make a match..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 25, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Baxter! needs a friend so if you know of anyone who need to rehome a bun in So Cal let me know and I'll contact them to see if I can make a match..



Have you checked this out Julie:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36780&forum_id=7

I'll bet they could line up some eligible gals for Baxter! to choose from.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is another one to check out:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36789&forum_id=7


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the links Slavetobunny - I've been so busy lately with being on Jury duty (complete waste of my time for the case I've been picked to sit on..) and my company is being audited by the "Parent - Parent" company that owns us (what a joy.. every receipt and HR paper to be gone over with a fine tooth comb)... We do this annually so its not SO new to me (been at the same company for 11 years) but this time, were being put under the microscope... So everyone has to "outsource" their animals for a week, not so bad for me with Baxter! but the employees with dogs are looking into Doggy Day care to cope with the problem.. 

Alas poor Baxter! looks at me everyone morning when I put him back into his pen w/the look of "Why don't I get to go with you today?".. Really kinda breaks my heart..


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 28, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *juliew19673 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Baxter! needs a friend so if you know of anyone who need to rehome a bun in So Cal let me know and I'll contact them to see if I can make a match..
> ...


After rechecking I did contact Cocao and the rescue didn't contact me but Cocao did send me a PM checking to see if anyone had followed up so maybe this coming week something will happen. I think its all about timing and maybe they will not trust a new bun owner to a foster.. But they could at least check me out to own a bun? Baxter! survived me when I knew NOTHING of buns (I do think he is just one very hearty/healthy bun with a gut of steel).. But in time, I think I'll find the right friend for him and will be able to save/foster other buns...


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quick update (been on jury duty for sometime - case will NOT end).. 

Baxter! the other night gave me the full on "bunny bath".. I know he thought he was being really loving but after a good 20 minutes I was done.. Kinda wish he was more just cuddly like a cat, but appreciated the attention... 

He has now started to groom his Teddy Bear - which is rather sad to watch as he groom the bear and then sticks his nose under the bears arm waiting for the same - and it obviously doesn't happen. :X He then gets on top of the bear and gives him a good "digging at".. Poor Bax, needs a friend..


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

It definitely sounds like he's in the mood for some loving attention.  Hope you find him a friend soon!

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 6, 2008)

Baxter! escaped from his NIC pen night before last and went to the BF's office and proceeded to chew through $175 worth of electrical/computer cords :shock:.. 2nd time in 4 months.. We now havea "permanent" baby gate on the stairs to the 2nd floor (office doesn't have a door).. sigh.. 

Obviously trying to get the BF to now even consider Bax getting a friend is quite out of the question... Will have to give it some time..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

Awww Bax was just being a bunny!

Bo and Clover groom their puppies...... and Tony grooms his elephant - all get frustrated that they don't groom back.... 

Clover beats the living *&$(*% out of Puppy when she gets mad at him.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd give my Right Arm for Baxter! to get a bun friend for Baxter! Trying to get the cat to let him groom her and she is NO go.. darnit!..

Baxter has gained WEIGHT -not a healthy weight,am going to have to cut down on the "treats" that keep him "happy".. Also will have to get him some exorcise during each day - which may be good for us all..

He's still happy but needs more I can tell - so will work on the happylife for him. Just didn't know it wasn't a "once I know what you need to eat/sleep we're good to go - relationship.. 

"Buns are not cats nor dogs.." They should come with "handbooks".. LOL!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 12, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> "Buns are not cats nor dogs.." They should come with "handbooks".. LOL!


When I adopted Angel, she did come with a handbook, The House Rabbit Handbook.


----------



## myheart (Jul 13, 2008)

Julie, best of luck bonding Baxter! when the right bun comes along. After my Benjamin passed away, Patrick went through such a heavy grieving periodwhen all he did was hang out with and groom his little baby-doll. Finding Luna and Natrurestee were completely fate. Naturestee actually told me today that I was the only person to inquire about Luna as an adoption for Patrick. There are so many buns in foster or shelters who deserve wonderful homes and bond-mates. Anyhow, Patrick couldn't be more delighted with his little girlie even though he still goes back to groom his baby-doll once in a while. He is so much happier with Luna, and I still get the perk of him doing circles and humming for me because he is so happy. If Baxter's! bonding goes well, all he might want to do is laze around cuddling and grooming his new friend. Perhaps cords and shoes will be pushed further back in his mind because cuddling will become much more important. Definitely a win-win for all.

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks all for the "bonding" suggestions and am definetly siding with Baxter! more than the BF (he - the BF is well cared for). Have a family reunion coming up that I'm going to, so will have to "stay" the new bun issue for about a month, but will definetly go to the shelter or bun org in my area that needs help with space (am in talks with San Gabriel shelter that got "hit" with 39 buns too many) so will work something out.

Baxter! I have realized was just such a lucky break for he and I both. He's such a loving little guy and I just enjoy watching him romp about (even the cat, TBone has started to at least not want to kill him, she just hates that he tries to groom her tail.. but I've since figured out she is not going to "tear" into him, just hisses and places her paw on his forehead as if to say "stay away!".. Baxter! unfortunately, doesn't understand this doesn't mean "you want me to come closer?".. At which point 
Tbone has to move away from him.. Its really quite entertaining (for me) when this exchange goes on - I sit back and laugh -neither animal however seems to find the humor.. LOL!

Can't wait to see Baxter! with a friend - I think that will be just hysterical if he can find a mate/friend with the same disposition - it will be bunny mayhem!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 19, 2008)

I must say Baxter! has been living large the last few/5 days as I try out the "free run" while I'm at work and he is safely secured away in my bedroom during the day. 

Mind you the Cat is nothing but P*ed off that she can't be in there, as her world is getting smaller, but don't feel 100% to leave them alone together during the day.

Its funny that when I come home Baxter! is asleep in his NIC pen, and not out on the bed or patio where he could roam freelyduring the day.He seems to feel very comfortable having the "Oppurtunity" to romp about, but having the samefreedoms gives him a choice to justhe feels comfortable in his pen.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have to say after looking at SO many buns that Baxter! could be bonded with, but realizing "certain" hurdles, that coming home, Baxter! is the happiest of buns when I come into the room to give him his "free-run" time; little and BIG BUNNY binkies to be had! He's such a EXTREMELY happy critter - that I must count my blessings.. 

Find happiness in the smallest of details such as...

Last night, Baxter! got the gumption up to "lay" on Tbone the "cranky" kitty and she was either "not aware ( she is 19) or I think she "liked" it as - when she "acknowledged" he was laying his head upon her - she only "hissed" half-heartedly..

Baby steps.. And I TOTALY enjoyed the moment..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 22, 2008)

It sounds as the Tbone has resigned herself the the fact the Baxter! is not going away and she might as well get used to it. It would be great if they could become buddies.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 27, 2008)

So funny last night; after Scooter and Marvin were shipped off to Pipp and I could let Baxter! out again on the downstairs patio (Scooter's guest room the night before) Baxter was SO excited to go see if that other bun he saw was still out there?

It took him a little while to fully convince himself that alas, there was no other bun anymore. He then took a good hour and half to "re-chin" everything. He then started to do some mini-bun 500 laps on that patio and then came in - flopped on the bed as if exhausted;then just as quick he JUMPED up and started to do those crazy Little Bay Poo's "Billy" bed runs (mind you Tbone and I were laying on the same bed trying to read a book so he didnot have all that much room). Took me a minute to figure out what the heck he was doing (thought he was scared or having some sort of fit) but he did 2 and then I figured out what he was up to..

Not sure if he was so happy to just "SEE" another bunny or was more happy that after seeing the other bun, that he was no longer here? Whatever it was - it gave me a good laugh!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 28, 2008)

hehe! Baxter! is a funny guy. Tony decided to do bed binkies one morning while I was still occupying half of the bed. Let's just say I wasn't asleep for much longer.


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 11, 2008)

Baxter! I must say is becoming a "young man".. A Teenager around the age of 14/15 in his world (if I had a human child).

I've found that he and I can communicate now, by his certain behaviour (scratching at certain things in his cage, running up to me and "pushing me" with his nose) or just being "bratty and destroying things - lol.

But learning the "language" that buns "throw and/or expect you to know"is quite fascinating - I've found at least w/Baxter! that he REALLY does want you to understand when he wants either craisins, carrots, nose rubs or to go outside with him - ALL very distinctive behaviours (I have at leat 4 down - lol)..

As opposed to my cat that has "2' - FEED me! or PET ME!.. Not alot to consider with her.. Now thinking about it, not sure which I prefer?


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 15, 2008)

You know Baxter! is starting to have act out now that he has had a stable enviroment for about 5 months; lastnight he "charged" my 19 year old cat (not acceptable) so took him to work with me today and he has been a very good little "Angel" all night (probably tired - but going with the "good angel" vibe for him - lol)..

He's young; I'm new to bun Parenting; so I think we're both doing well...

And I know/can tell Tbone the 19 year old Kitty LOVED having him gone for the day..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 15, 2008)

Julie-I think it is just precious how you love Baxter! now. Baxter! Rules!.

It is so cute how hubby loves the Snuff, although, he calls him "Paddy"!:shock: It's Paddy now or Paddy Whacher, haha. or just Snuffina.


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 19, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Julie-I think it is just precious how you love Baxter! now. Baxter! Rules!.
> 
> It is so cute how hubby loves the Snuff, although, he calls him "Paddy"!:shock: It's Paddy now or Paddy Whacher, haha. or just Snuffina.



My BF has had a stand-off/hate relation wth Baxter! He just never "got" the love of the "Vermin"that he and my brother refer to him as, butafter MANY battles betweenthe BF and I -once he realized Baxter! was not going anywhere and that I would take on other buns/lizards/cats/dogs if the right opportunity presented itself, he"GETS" it makes me happy toknow (the aforementioned animals) "might" have a place in my home and, THAT is all I asking for - not the Mercedes (mind you has one), Not the Jimmy-Choo shoes (have the Knock offs), Not the designer handbag (have the knock off as well).. just these couple/few animals.. He now realizes he is pretty "golden"..

Funny that bunnies can make you think about your world in a DIFFERENT way you never would have expected yourself too give; you just have to be open to it - at least I've found.

Love Baxter! for opening this up to me (or I'd be driving the BMW.. sigh).


----------



## myheart (Aug 19, 2008)

You are so right Julie. Pets are unconditional, for the most part, bundles of love. All one needs to remember is to never be gone for more than a few hours (ie. never go on vacation, or suffer the cold shoulder or "the butt" treatment), never change your schedule, never ever run out of treats, and always have one hand or foot availableto pet them.They reallyare easy to maintain and love, according to their standards... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 21, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> You are so right Julie. Pets are unconditional, for the most part, bundles of love. (ie. never go on vacation, or suffer the cold shoulder or "the butt" treatment), never change your schedule, never ever run out of treats, and always have one hand or foot availableto pet them.




MyHeart, you should give a class in "Pets 101".. Especially when it comes to "the butt treatment by a Bun.It just breaks my heart even when you need to stand firm for some "off" behaviour... But you and the "animail/fur kid" are better for it.

But you "understand" the Pets perspective, which alas, alot of "owners" just don't bother to "see". Especially when trying to "turn/train" another Human who just "doesn't get it" - its hardto express toTHIS individual that if you just "listened" (watched them eat, sleep, play, pooand atbest "act-out" against you like a 2 year old)this willmake your life much more full for it. 

Finding that you can understand another species needs "Rocks My World!" When you haveTHAT moment where your both "SPEAKING" thesame language by "Body Language"is just the "Jump up and Down Moment!" Such as when "Baxter! wants a treathe runs circle8"s through my legs - the first time Irealized this I was"OVER THE MOON" or when he wants more pellets he knock his food bowl about or etc..But "learning" the language isFASCINATING to me. 

We've been together a short 6 months and weekly now, we develop "more" language - which I must say is not always a "good" thing as he just wants "MORE", but LOL! He can keep asking and I can keep saying "NO".. But love the idea of being able to communicate more.. 

Love the lil troublemaker that he is.. :biggrin2:



Just happy that "Others get" what I do..


----------



## myheart (Aug 21, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> When you haveTHAT moment where your both "SPEAKING" thesame language by "Body Language"is just the "Jump up and Down Moment!"...But "learning" the language isFASCINATING to me.
> 
> We've been together a short 6 months and weekly now, we develop "more" language - which I must say is not always a "good" thing as he just wants "MORE", but LOL! He can keep asking and I can keep saying "NO".. But love the idea of being able to communicate more..



Julie, I think that is the problem I am having with letting my little foster girl. Katie, go to a new home. I know they will love her up and she will have a hus-bun of her own, but.... :?. We are just starting to learn each other. She actually did a little dance this morning for her blueberries. It was so cute!!! But now I have to step away, not be too enamoured with her becausethat would make it all the more difficult to say good bye to her. I think that will be when I will need the most help in reasoning out that fostering is good because it gives another family the chance to meet the bunny of their dreams, or the bunny that will bond forever to the bun they already love. Katie will be in good hands and they will grow to_ know_ her and love her. But I had the chance to _know and love_ her first...

myheart


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Julie! 
The fans are waiting for more Baxter! stories... It been like a month, already!
There must be some piccys floating around on your camera... (hint, hint)


----------



## juliew19673 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow - been SO busy with life that poor Baxter! has had to take a back seat perse.. 

He and I have been trying to figure out what his daily requirement for attention has been and best I can say is we're "working it out".. 

As he gets older (at 11 months now) he seems to want his "own space" but he wants you to watch him in his "own space"... LOL!

He's a teenager at best (I put him up against my Nephews that are 14 and 12 and he seems to act out similarly).. 

I'm sticking to the "routine schedule" with a "few" breaks when he seems especially needy that he can go to the office with me (but honestly? at the office he just sleeps under my desk like no bodies business - DBF's all day and not much more - but then again, maybe he is just so happy.. who knows?).. I know when he gets home from the office he is very "stand-offish" with me - so not sure if he likes or is just being a "teenager".. 

sigh..

At least I know he is happy just irritated that we can't "openly" talk to each other and say "I want you to do this - and you need to get that, etc." But then good grief could you imagine what a bun would do with your life? 

Love him the way he is...


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 29, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> At least I know he is happy just irritated that we can't "openly" talk to each other and say "I want you to do this - and you need to get that, etc." But then good grief could you imagine what a bun would do with your life?
> 
> Love him the way he is...


I am sure that buns rule our life in the way they communicate already 

I miss seeing pictures of Baxter! Any new ones? (hint )

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Sep 30, 2008)

Baxter! is acting like the Teenager he is... Chewed up my comforter and ANY thing he can get his teeth on at this moment - wasn't that way before -wondering if his "growth" spurt is causing his teeth to grow faster than he can "wear them down".. He has added weight and length to himself in the last couple of months; this also brought alot of "attitude" with it - LOL!

So he has a Vet appointment to check out his teeth and see (from what I can see they/teeth seem to be fine - but again he seems to beacting "acutely" to this one behaviour - about chewing everything - but I'm not all that privy to buns social interactions and hoping the Vet says he is fine and just acting out).. But will see..

Other than his wish to "chew" through everything he is right as rain (thank God)..

Will post video of him soon as he is just such a silly/loving bun - love him to death, lucky that he foundme.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Julie I was wondering how you and Baxter are doing.


----------



## myheart (Oct 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Hey Julie I was wondering how you and Baxter are doing.



I was thinking the same thing... Julie your last post on Baxter!'s thread was at the end of September. Been almost a whole month since we have heard of any Baxter! antics.

myheart


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 12, 2008)

Where have you been, Julie?! Baxter?:?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Where have you been, Julie?! Baxter?:?


:yeahthat:
We miss you 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Nov 25, 2008)

Julie.....? Are you there....?

Please let us know that you and Baxter! are alright..... :wiggle

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 25, 2008)

If you look at her profile says shes been here today.


----------



## myheart (Nov 25, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> If you look at her profile says shes been here today.



Yes, I know.... But I was so hoping for an update on how Baxter! is doing and whether or not he has a new girlfriend. It worries me when I don't see posts for such a long timefrom some members. I know life get busy sometimes, but a post or two on various threads would let us know that folks are still doing okay.

MaybeJulie is just in lurking mode for a while longer and will make an update soon.

Hope things are okay Julie....

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 25, 2008)

*Trust me I understand there is a few people that I have been contacting to see how they are. *

*myheart wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If you look at her profile says shes been here today.
> ...


----------



## juliew19673 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry I've been MIA -- Baxter! is just fantastic! He's been healthy, silly -STUPID silly, and just the love of my life.. thankful for this -but NO I am not getting another bun, sorry to say.. read on...

Unfortunately my elderly Mother and siblings have had some problem the last few months. My Mom is having "Dementia" problems and is so concerned that she has Alzheimers like her Motherhad(my Mom had a stroke a few years ago and is now convinced that her forgetfulness is Alzheimers {she's been tested for Alzheimers and its the stroke}-but she's not convinced and I tend to think your just dealing with the symptoms of the stroke); my Sister's Husband died from cancer last February and then last month my Brother and his wife separated; 

Me and my BF have "split up" several times over the last few months dueto Baxter! asBaxter! has comic book herosuper-power" ability to break out of his Nic Pen (that is nowreinforced tothe Super MaxPenititiary status)but still has somehow - the last week run out and chewed through the BF's computer wires... I nowrefer to Baxter! as the "Verminator".. 

That, the economy and just the BS of life has made me very lazy and not signing on to RO and this was wrong as I'm sure you've all had some problem that related to my own (especially with getting buns and "partners, husband, etc) to love them when they just DESTROY whatever they can when their left to their own devices... Again, now rectified this problem but he "stain" still exists in my Boyfriend mind... Baxter! is VERY secured- have him on a VERY strict schedule w/food, attention, treats, but his "juvenille" record is not good in my house and not sure if the BF will EVER come around to him.. I see Baxter! as the biggest GOOFEY animal I ever met, and havingrescued him- his life is mine to be responsible for; that and I just love to see his silly face each mornig..

Thanks to all who were wondering; I'm here now and hope your all doing well.. Now that I have a grasp on life (Baxter! is not going anywhere,now thinking of moving "back home" to have Mom live with me so that I don't have to worry from afar) but will post a video of Baxter! doing something stupid as I now want to start having fun again.. 

Hope the rest of you are doing OK.. Love to all.. Julie and Baxter!


----------



## myheart (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update Julie. Just had to worry about you and Baxter! because you are both so special to us on RO. It really does suck when life gets in the way of everything that is important to us.

Sorry to hear about your mom. My mom went through a bout of anxiety after my grandmother slipped and fell on a throw rug. So she had to follow suit and pick up all of her throw rugs, just in case....

"Verminator" .... I guess he could have called him "supper" or "lunch." I'm sure Baxter! didn't mean to do his destructive deeds....Or did he.....:?I place pets on the same level as children. Either a guy is going to accept my fur-kids as a total package with me, or they just are not worth my time.

It is good to hear from you. Please make a post every here and again so we know you are okay. 

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 27, 2008)

Great to hear from you, Julie.Sorry things have been so bad for you. I hope life starts to take a turn for the better . 

I can relate to the Baxter! chewing through the wires affair (as a lot of us here probably can). The way I look at it ... wires can be replaced, but the bunny is a one-off . (OK, so I know that most likely won't go down well with the bf)

Look forward to the video of the 'superbun'.

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for updating us Julie! Glad to hear you and Baxter are well, sorry to hear about your mom though, that's sad.

I hope things look up for you soon. Sorry to hear about you and bf splitting. But standing by Baxter! is wonderful! Aren't they grand? 

Hubby had the stereo on last night for the first time in a long while and noticed the right speaker wasn't working. Uh oh, yep, a chewed cord! Not totally sure if it was Snuff's doing, but most likely. He normally doesn't do that, little turd, haha. Easily fixed with new cord he had laying around, whoohoo! (Of course, hubby wasn't upset as that is his baby!)

Glad to see you back!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 29, 2008)

Big hugs to you and Baxter! Sorry that you have so much personal life stress. We were just worried about you guys. Here's hoping things get better for you and your family. :hug:ink iris:


----------



## juliew19673 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks all for the "postive thoughts and well wishes"; Baxter! is just being the 1 year old bunny that he is and I need to be the better Guardian/Parent/friend but NOPE - he's not going anywhere. The BF and I - who knows..I shouldn't suggest thats its all Bax's fault - its not he's just the "fault guy" unfortunately. Somewhat like the pressure cooker release valve - "he is someone to blame".. But the BF and I are trying to work through our problems.

My Mother is going to find her legs/strength to the point that she can right now and as children I will have to appreciate he weaknesses. I think this challenge is life just making you focus on something other than yourself - life or at least my life, is about others and how you can help - so perhaps I'm just being "re-directed" LOL..

On a more "bun specific level" trying to "teach" Baxter! thats its NOT OK to chew my clothes or my comforter/bed spread/purse, etc.. just the stuff that is in his Pen and/or out on his patio (my downstairs patio is now his "playground").. Not sure if this is a resonsable expectation but let me know if any of you have found a way to teach buns that you CAN chew on"THIS" and NOT on "THAT".. 

Happy Holidays All!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 30, 2008)

Sadly, my guys have just taught me that if I put it at bunny level, expect chewing.
It's making me keep my stuff off the floor, for sure!

If they nip my sweater, I go "ow!" like a yip, and that seems to surprise them.
I feel ya about clothes. They've wrecked some nice outfits on me... I've got a bunny sweater now, to keep the rest of me protected from the cute things.

They only kill my comforter if they can find wrinkles in it. As long as the bedclothes lay perfectly flat, they seem to leave it alone.

Just submit. Everything IS Baxter!'s.:biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice to see you back on Julie sorry you have been having a crappy time of it i hope life gets better for you. have been missing baxter tales


----------



## juliew19673 (Dec 8, 2008)

Baxter! is good as am I.. He still is a stinker but - he's young. BF and I are partching things up; even to the point I had a biz meeting that lasted late a few weeks back and came home and the BF had let Bax out and had given him dinner.. So, baby steps..

Baxter! has decided to get into the holiday spirit and has started molting againto add that "snow" effect.. Love a molting bun - makes hugging them SO special.. 

Seriously there needs to be a molting bun emoticon... I'd use that thing ALL of the time..

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## myheart (Dec 8, 2008)

Good to hear that the BF has made some sort of piece with poor little misunderstood Baxter!. 

I agree about the shedding-emoticon. I think this past fall has been the worst for most folks on the forum with shedding bunnies. I know my Patrick went through a terrible molt and looked like such a little scruffy as his new coat came in. Now his hairs are bright, shiny, and soft....mmmmm....snuggly goodness....

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Dec 18, 2008)

So its the Holidays and I came home from work tonight and the BF and I had plans to go out and attend a party, but with all the bad weather Los Angeles has had as of late (probably not as bad as a number of your are dealing with, so give me my rain and cool 43 degrees) we thought it would be so much nicer to stay home and just have a "family" moment. 

I cooked a roast and all the sides; Cat got treats (extra Petromalt - her Kitty crack), Baxter! had Cheerios with his dinner (his big drug of choice)and the BF fell asleep after eating roast. 

I look around at my home now: Cat asleep in "her chair";' Baxter! asleep half-in and half-out of his pen and the BF snoring logs on the couch. Ifeel very blessed for the small moments in life and hope the same for you all..

Happy Holidays from Julie, Baxter! and family..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 18, 2008)

Love ya, Julie! Give that little boy a small pat on the butt from me! Baxter! You are loved, so behave yourself.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 18, 2008)

Y'know, Julie, that's what Christmas should all be about . Sounds wonderful - except you should have been having a nap, too 

Hope you all have a great Holiday Season

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Dec 20, 2008)

My best Holiday gift tonight was - after coming home and feeding the cat (Tbone who is 19 and half - crotchety/cranky kitty at best) and giving Baxter! his dinner, they were both inthe downstairs bedroom (usually good to go with each other for about15 minutes - then you need to separate them); after checking on them - I find Tbone cuddled up against Baxter!on the top ofhis outdoor pen - he has 1 indoors and one outdoors. And they were grooming each other and seem just fine.. Best Christams present EVER...

Now I fear -they are "Partners In Crime!!!"...


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey there,

I was wondering where you'd gotten to lately. I'm so sorry things are being so rough and tumble in your life lately *Hugs!*, I know the frustration of bunny's chewing nightmares toppled onto to life stresses and they're never easy.. even though luckily I still love the little troublesome bun in my life. When I first got Max I had brand new carpet, now I have to replace it in 2 rooms and 1 closet because when he was a baby he escaped like crazy when out playing and mad dash to the carpet corners! Grr.. lol. 

How does he keep escaping his nic cage? Does he chew through the zip ties somehow or are his cage doors not secured enough? I use little key locks with caribeners to secure my bun's doors at night and during the day just to be safe and put nic ties every 1 inch. If he chews the zip ties, maybe you should upgrade to little metal brackets you can get at Home Depot.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 20, 2008)

Aww, Baxter! and TBone have called a Christmas truce - well, it is the season of goodwill . Must have been a special moment, seeing them like that

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi All! Its been quite awhile since Bax and I have checked in - we're doing just fine.. Baxter is now almost 2, healthy and happy as can be. He's a little chubby as I can't seem to deprive him of dried cranberries. He's silly and would love to be cuddled 20 hours a day if I could fit it in. He andI really made it throughhis first year w/help from everyone here - so thanks for the hand holding. 

I, for a long time, was thinking of getting him a bunny pal - but have put that thought to rest - he's doing just fine and he and the cat seem to get along (no big love story - but they now at least can both hang out on the patio together). Even though Bax is not going to get a "bunny pal" I found out today he just might get a human baby brother or sister in a few months! Keep in mind I'm 44 and this would be my first - we will have to see if I make it to the proverbial "finish line"... 

Will post some photos next week of the big boy Baxand promise to keep in touch.

PS: Hope I'm posting this in the right place - if not, please move to my Blog "Baxter! a tale of ahollywood hobo bunny..


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats! :yahoo:

I can't wait for pictures of Bax. 

:bestwishes:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 2, 2009)

welcome back and congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 9, 2009)

Yay! Welcome back!!! I have missed Baxter! stories! Congratulations on your pregnancy. I hope you reach the finish line free and clear.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome back and congratulations!

Can't wait to see new pictures of Baxter


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 9, 2009)

Wooo hooo! Ah Julie, you are now a "creator of life"! Great excuse to get you out of anything 

Wonderful to see you back here, and glad to hear that Baxter! is fat & sassy


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome Back. =]


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2009)

Yay Julie. Nice to see you back - many congrats on your good news!

Glad to hear Baxter! is doing well - new pics would be soooo welcome 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations! I am very happy for you! Ah those days of middle of the night diaper changes, nudging my wife to get up...

Thats great news!


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi All:

Thanks to NorthernAutumn for PMing me, which had me check to see if I could get on the site while at work (has been blocked) but TADAH! so much easier for me to post while working :nonono:..

Anyhow, Baxter! did not get a human baby brother (nice try though) but he did get a new feline baby sister - her name is Bella and she is about 6 months old and was a poor lost feral kitten. She desperately wishes to be friends with Baxter! who so far really enjoys chasing her around (and accepts the occasional chase from her), but seems moreso to be just annoyed with her (she does like to sleep in his NIC pen - which just irritates him, I can always tell when she's in there as he'll sit outside it and thump until I come in and remove her).. :X

Still have TBone (kitty) who is now 21 years old - I honestly think this cat will out live me... She's about as excited about the kitten as the bun is, thankfully the kitten is at that young - stupid - kitten age where when one animal yells or hits her - she just runs off singing and then comes back and tries again 30 seconds later... :?

I've been volunteering at ZoohCorner; a nonprofit, no kill bun rescue at the San Gabriel Vally Animal Shelter.A great group of people run this rescue; and how better to spend a Saturday than to be a human slave to 40+buns and guinnea pig?

Have a cute photo of theBax and Bella- but do not see how to upload this now? Will play around with this for a bit. 

Hope everyone else is doing well..


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, you rock so much for updating 
Here's the photo posting linky: Photobucket guide


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 2, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad you're back again.  I truly love Baxter! and I love your stories about him.


----------



## myheart (Feb 2, 2010)

:wave:Hi 

Mmmm... Baxter! stories.... can't wait!

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 2, 2010)

*lf Mommy wrote: *


> Yay! I'm glad you're back again.  I truly love Baxter! and I love your stories about him.


:yeahthat: Nice to 'see' you again. Looking forward to seeing pics, too 

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Feb 2, 2010)

:yahoo:

So glad to see you! I was actually just about to drop you a line, Autumn is psychic!

:hugsquish:

Marvin is doing awesome, he says Hello! 

Say hi to Alex for us too!







Marvin with his new (very) bonded mate Sherry.








Marvin's multi-level palace








Marvin molting and grumpy -- looking like an unmade bed


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 2, 2010)

Will let Alex & kevin know that Marvin is good (and probably spoiledsilly knowing you).. Glad to hear all are fine.. Yes So glas Autumn didn't give up on me so that I actually found out the site had been unblocked by the "corporate gods" (however we no longer have the correct viewer anymore to see so many of everyones photos, they taketh away.. sigh..


----------



## Pipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Personally I'd ditch the bf and keep the bunny everytime.  

Awesome to see TBone still hanging in there. 

If you reply on the regular screen and not the 'quick reply', do you get the attachment prompt? Choose file? 


sas


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2010)

OMG Julie and Baxter are back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 3, 2010)

OMG just saw the photos of Marvin (at home on the corporate "aircard" so no restrictions!) He looks so fantastic and happy with Sherry! Awww- can't wait to tell Alex (she runs the shelter I volunteer at).. They'll be so happy. Thanks for sending the photos!


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Personally I'd ditch the bf and keep the bunny everytime.
> 
> Awesome to see TBone still hanging in there.
> 
> ...



Yes you all told me previously - just took me sometime to get there.. :shock:

Very happy and so glad your are still here!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 3, 2010)

Now back to our regular scheduled programming... :biggrin2:

Any luck with those Baxter! pics? opcorn2

sas :welcome2


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 3, 2010)

Â 



OK pipp - aka/taskmaster - here is my first try at posting Baxter! and Bella photo.. 

Â 

Didn't get the "full on photo" posted but you can see Bax! from justÂ  a few days ago (and then some earlier photos.. he looks just the same - just fatter.. lol..)


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL - must reply to my own post - as I notice the following:

1. Kitten (Bella) has a look on her face like -"Really? aren't we done playing" (she had just chaced him around for a good 5 minutes and then the favour was returned by Bax - she likes it but is a poor sport).

2. Bax was not done.. Thus, the "telescoping" behaviour. He apparently got to "close" for the kittens care. She's always done when she can jump higher than him (which just irritates Bax, but he's older and will walk off but he will hold a grudge)

3. Further, why does Bax look like he has a "dewlap" around his ankles? :?He was "tubby" for sometime, then cut down on the "treats" (dried cranberries, carrots, yougurt drops - a bunnies crack drug of choice)..


----------



## Pipp (Feb 3, 2010)

I fixed the wonky code but its now on imageshack.com. Its a thumbnail that you can click on for a larger image, if that's what you were going for.  Did you have other photos in the code that weren't showing up? 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL! In my house that's a typical "get away from me you pesky rabbit", but it's always just the rabbits chasing the cat, the cat doesn't 'get it' like Bella does. Or at least did before this pic! Too cute!

New idea for a Photo Phile thread -- Funny Bunny Skirts! Darry has a doozy. 

:biggrin2:

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2010)

So awesome to have you back. You are one of the ones I have been thinking about.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 3, 2010)

Very cute pic! I think the "dewlap" around his ankles is what the people at www.cuteoverload.com call "cat-aloons" or "bun-aloons", meaning that when cats and bunnies stand up, their belly/leg fluff falls down toward their feet, looking like pantaloons.

http://mfrost.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/pantaloons.jpg


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 3, 2010)

I think we need a good closeup of them sex-ay bunaloons! Baxter! looks like a swashbuckling pirate


----------



## myheart (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Personally I'd ditch the bf and keep the bunny everytime.


Did that happen, Julie? :hug:Not to pry, but I did the same thing. Life is getting better here. How about with you?

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I fixed the wonky code but its now on imageshack.com. Its a thumbnail that you can click on for a larger image, if that's what you were going for.  Did you have other photos in the code that weren't showing up?
> 
> 
> sas :bunnydance:



Thanks Pipp! I'll get some more photo's/video's tonight (my famous last words..) 

Also glad to know that Baxter! has a normal physique - he was a little hurt when I pointed it out to him last night; now he just keeps checking himself out in the long mirror in the hall..


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes MyHeart, had to end the BF (we still talk and help each other out) but I'm happier now.. Not all endings are "tragic" by any means, just healthier for both parties.

Baxter! can now have full home run, couldn't before as the BF was sure he'd make us go broke for all of the wires he'd chew - post BF - NOT TRUE.. Just have super-max conditions around TV and what not (and Yes, he has found a couple, but thankfully I have 2 guys I work with that happily repair for me, what they can).

Also, took in the feral kitten, which I had asked the BF if he would be willing to (prior to the break-up and he said no - so I relented and did not). The minute he moved out my best girl-friend dropped her off. Now she and Bax romp about.

Bax has lost weight (he was pudgy before with the BF) now the kitten and he run off weight - so again, I'm happy - my critters are happy and they BF is now figuring out how to feed himself, shop and pay bills... :shock:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 7, 2010)

You sound like you're in a wonderful place in life, Julie
:highfive:
I still need a Baxter! and krazy kitten vid, though


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 9, 2010)

Early on in this blog I posted a humorous video of Bax doing a DBF in the cat box; at that time I thought "how cute".. Fast forward about a year and now I'm constantly getting him out of it and then having to vacuum up cat litter every night. Not so cute anymore..

So last night when I caught him "digging to China"I stomped my foot, turnedmy back on him and he ran to the patio. I shut the door and let him sit there for a minute. Then I let him back in and he ran upstairs. I went back to the living roomand continued to watch my pre-recorded Judge Judy episode (love "JJ"). 

A few seconds later it started raining paper :?- so I look up and there is Bax tossing random papers from the upstairs loft down onto my head; after each "toss" of papers he'd stick his head out between therailings to make sure they were hitting the "target" me! 

LOL.. I had to laugh at him - silly, naughty rabbit.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 9, 2010)

sorry this should have been included in my Blog - Pipp or someone can you move it for me? Back to Baxter! a tale of hollywood hobo bunny (or whatever its called - lol).


----------



## Pipp (Feb 9, 2010)

Done... and.... 

:laugh:

Bunnies are so opinionated!!! (At least the 'characters' are).  

Baxter! is a character! 


sas :roflmao:


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Pipp! Appreciate the "redirection"..


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 10, 2010)

hehe..I would be worried about cat litter! Sheriff would sneeze around it. But that is just too cute!

And tossing papers..that is probably the cutest thing I have ever heard.

And I hear you about the BF..its a constant battle with mine.


----------



## myheart (Feb 10, 2010)

Awe, thanks for keeping us posted on Baxter! pranks!!! He is so adorable with his attitude. I bet he enjoys not having to share you anymore. I guess if there are to be any more men in your life, they had better pass the Baxter!-test first. At least you will know if they are worth the trouble or not.

I used to use my first rabbit, Maggie, as my people-tester. If she relaxed in their arms when being held, they were okay. If she looked agitated, then I knew I shouldn't get too close. 

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 11, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> Awe, thanks for keeping us posted on Baxter! pranks!!! He is so adorable with his attitude. I bet he enjoys not having to share you anymore. I guess if there are to be any more men in your life, they had better pass the Baxter!-test first. At least you will know if they are worth the trouble or not.
> 
> I used to use my first rabbit, Maggie, as my people-tester. If she relaxed in their arms when being held, they were okay. If she looked agitated, then I knew I shouldn't get too close.
> 
> myheart



Lol - yes Baxter! is a very good judge of character (and eerily "insightful" to human emotion) so will let him pick the next.. That being said when I go to visit family in April for a week - the old BF is going to come house sit :shock:.. Should be interesting for Bax (however the 21 year old cat LOVES the BF - go figure..).

So for today's post - Bax was VERY aggressive with me when I came home tonight. He's still upset about the whole "cat-box" incident (my assumption). He has a "play area" in the living room where all his toys are kept (random assortment of various toys that are strewn about) and I was tidying up his area and trying to interact with him at the same time. He started charging me when I picked up each thing, would "put his teeth on my hands (not bite down) and seemed just "cranky". I stopped, and laid on the floor with him to give him some "1 on 1 time" and instead he hopped away and went back into his pen (I was given the "Butt" in the pen).

He had earlier eaten his dinner, had a cranberry for desert - so think he's just cranky... I went to his pen and gave him so nose rubs, then left him alone for about 30 minutes. Came back and he was back in the cat box?! - not digging to china, but when he saw me he jumped out and waited for me to "scold him" (I guess), but I didn't stomp my feet - actually had a conversation with him ("thats the cats potty box, I've asked you not to be in there - can you please stay out" - yes, I went there.. I think he thinks that he can get attention from me,by getting in the cat box (he gets in and I come running)..

Not sure how to "un-do" this habit? Buns are smarter than a fifth grader.. Lord help me.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd get a squirt gun. That way, the attention he gets is from far away and not positive in any way. Tony likes to get into trouble to get attention too. I sometimes wonder if these sassy bunnies need a project to keep them occupied and direct their energy/intelligence toward something positive, like dogs. I know some people do rabbit agility training, but I am reluctant to try because Tony is motivated by food and getting his own way/attention, which would either make him fat for training and/or even sassier.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 11, 2010)

*:laugh:*

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I know some people do rabbit agility training, but I am reluctant to try because Tony is motivated by food and getting his own way/attention, which would either make him fat for training and/or even sassier.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 15, 2010)

So today keeping in mind what Tonyshuman, suggested, I went about "SpringCleaning" and keptBax very much in the mix (He was given a project to DO - he had to check out everything I bagged to make sure it was "ok").. 

He very happy to see bags of trash goout along,with his pen being cleaned - As Long As He Was Part Of The Change!Didn't realize how much Buns cared and/or needed to bein control of "their" outside world. You we're right.

Thanks for posting back!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh, that's too sweet... little furry control freak, eh?
How did you convince him to assist?


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 16, 2010)

Have tried posting 4 times this evening and my:Xcomputer keeps "erasing" my post!!!!!!!!

Bax is well, Kitten binkied to get his attention (wish I could have gotten that on video); Bax gave her 1 ear up for her efforts, but didn't want to play with her - she came over and cried on my lap (she just wants to be his BFF, and he is acting like he's the Quarter Back of the Football team and she's the geek of the school - he's does not have very good social skills, nor does he have empathy)..

Hope this post and trying to figure out how to upload (again) photos from photobucket.. 

PS: Bax and I had a wonderful valentines day - he gave me kisses and I gave him a bun salad that included banana chips and grean beans, it was blissful!:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 16, 2010)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> PS: Bax and I had a wonderful valentines day - he gave me kisses and I gave him a bun salad that included banana chips and grean beans, it was blissful!:inlove:


Aaahhh! Bunnies make the best Valentine's .

I'm impressed Baxter! just inspected the bags to be thrown out. I think Shadow would have probably dug the rubbish out all over the place 

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 18, 2010)

Today is Baxters! first try at being left out to run free all day at home while I'm at work.. :shock: Fingers crossed that he can prove himself to be trusted..


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 18, 2010)

How is he doing so far?
Do you have a bunny cam to monitor ihim on ?


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 18, 2010)

Not sure NA as I'm still at work (obviously working hard - lol).. Love the Bunny cam idea; I'm pretty sure he's sleeping in the corner of the living room, next to the ficus tree; He loves that tree as when he shakes the planter that it sits in - occasionally a leaf will fall off and he will eat it - I believe he thinks its a "snack dispenser"..

silly bun.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 18, 2010)

Tony used to love to sit under the fake ficus my roommate in college had in her room. He also loved to run on my other roommate's shag rug. He'd sit outside their bedroom doors and wait for them to open so he could run in there. He even learned how to nose-bump my bedroom door open (it opened inward, so it wasn't an easy task) so he could try to get into their rooms when I wasn't around! I think bunnies just like trees. Bunnies eating houseplants is about the funniest thing to see--Tony and Muffin will eat my dad's bougainvillea if we leave it at munch level.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin2: Came home, and as far as I can see at this point Baxter! was well behaved during his "free-roam" day! Yay!!!!!! Well other than (DUN-DUN-DUN!!!) HE DID GET INTO THE CAT BOX AND dug to china... :X

I appreciate the fascination by a buns standard, also know its not good for him, but really am at odds as to how to stop him? I do not have the space to put it where only the cats can get to it as Tbone is 21/blind and can barely get into it now; once she has crossed the bridge I can "rig" an area so that the kitten - Bella can jump over something to get to it (or at least be able to get a bigger one with a hood and door).

So I've come to the realization that as I am Baxters! slave, must just vacuum a few times a night.. sigh..

Bax will have to sleep in his pen at night (he likes to get on the bed and dig at my head at 6:00 AM when I've tried letting him out at night - not acceptable - I get up at 8:30'ish - lol)..

Good day - proud of him, he and the kitten seem to have had a fun day together, so Yay!:highfive:


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL! I know that Stan (PetBunny) has a kids' sandbox for his bunnies that satisfies their urge to dig--maybe having supervised play time in a safe digging place will curb digging where he's not supposed to?


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy to report, day 2 of "free roam time" has worked out well; So Much So, that when I came home from work - Baxter! hadn't dug in the catbox!!! Yay! He does poo in it :shock:, think its territorial behaviour as I'm guessing he thinks:"the cats use it - so I can too".. Buns are so funny with their "entitlement" and/or sibling rivilaryissues...

Love the idea of getting an appropriate "vessel" for Bax to dig in - thought of dirt and a 5 gallon container from Home Depot (live in an apartment on the third floor - but have 2 very large patios - so could "rig" something up - will think on this) great suggestion Tonyshuman.

Also have begun to realize I'm a "bun watcher" like a "bird watcher"; they have very specific characteristic behaviour that grows and changes based on influences in their world and its SO much fun (or frustrating) to figure it all out.. As tonight noticed Baxhopping off to the bedroom with a different "gait" such as, not rushed, just that he was going to enjoy some toy in the other room and he seemed so much more relaxed... 

Happy day..


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 22, 2010)

Day 5 of Free Roam and Day 1 of 24/7 free roam (left Bax out at bedtime).. I woke up about 3:00 AM and there was Bax - sleeping in him pen - he put himself to bed.

I thought with his free roaming 24/7 - he'd lose weight, but I think its making him lazy? :? I think he's gained weight as all he likes to do is lay under the ficus tree; chase the kitten a couple of times (just to get her to leavehim alone) or sit on the couch with me and get nose rubs... Not all that much racing around like he used to do when he was locked up while I was at work.. Will have to work on an exercise routine.

Also curious - how long do most buns require nose rubs?Last night I thought I'd see if Baxter! would finally get tired of it and hop off everntually - he outlasted me I gave up at 45 minutes.. :shock: 

Never get into a "noserub - aka - stare down" contest with a bun, their quite the competitors.


----------



## myheart (Feb 22, 2010)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Never get into a "noserub - aka - stare down" contest with a bun, their quite the competitors.


I don't think I will ever get into a competion with Patrick...

I was petting him last night because he gave me the best circles and hums ever. The moment I stopped petting him, Patrick gave me thesweetest bunny-kisses in the world. So, yes, I will quit first if it means my punishment will be smooches from my handsome little man. 

myheart


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome back, Julie!inkbouce:

I'm sorry,I need to do some catching up! Congratulations, talk to ya soon.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks AngelSnuffy! Missed you guys!

Baxter! has been the best "Free-Roam" bun!  He still puts himself to sleep in his pen and eats his "meals" from it. But now he runs into the kitchen and scratches at the refrigerator door when he wants a baby carrot.. Cracks me up and I give him one.

He's so much more relaxed being out 24/7 even with the kitten that "irritates" everyone. He's now figured out he's 2nd In Charge to Tbone (the 21.5 year old cat) but there is a Heirarchy in place at my home.

Just hoping I'm the "Pack Leader" :shock: lol!

Its nice to see my little brood come together.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 27, 2010)

That is awesome, but you really shouldn't have said, cuz now we demand vids!!

Have missed you guys!:bunnydance:


----------



## hln917 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is too cool that he scratches the frid when he wants a carrot. They are so smart! I agree, we want videos now!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 5, 2010)

Video's should becoming soon as ---- Bax! is getting a girlfriend! inkelepht:

Her name is "Gumdrop" (think that will need to be changed) and she is one of 42+buns at the shelter I currently volunteer at (Zooh Corner bunny rescue); she had recently been taken to the vet as she was coming down with "Shelter Depression", the vet actually found that she had an inflammed uterus and so that was "fixed". Alex who runs the shelter just couldn't fathom taking poor Gum back to the shelter so asked if I would give her a forever home... What is one to say to that story? So this Sunday after my shift there, Alex is bringing her to me and thenI'm bringing her back home

So hoping Bax and GD become a loving couple. Wish me luck!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 5, 2010)

OH she is such a sweet little girl!!! I think Baxter! would love a friend, I hope it works out well!


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 9, 2010)

Gumdrop is home with me! Yay! inkbouce: Such a good bun, takes all her meds without question (gut meds, pain meds and meds to make her eat). she's a good eater and pooper so think in the next few days all meds will be over (once I wean her off).

She is VERY sweet and hasn't shown the least amount of timidness. She currently is residing in a large Xpen in my living room; has a cottontail condo to hide in and small run. Had to put up nic pen cubes around it as she and Bax when first meeting had a very forceful nose bump moment (to be expected I would think). 

Bax is very interested in her - he's just clueless as to what to do? He thought he could impress her by chasing the kitten off when she gets to close to GD's pen and all he got was her backside and foot flicking at him?:shock: He had the most confused look on his face when she did this as he has done it to me and the cats, but never has he had it done to him. Was pretty comical to me.

I think eventually Gumdrop will rule the roost and they will be the biggest BFF's.

Pictures of GD at home to follow - she is just melty cute!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 9, 2010)

WHAT! 
I was just gazing at Bax in your profile and read... Gumdrop :shock:

Who, what where when why how....????
YAY!

NOW... we really neeeeeed video and pics!


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes if you scroll up in my blog you can see Gums Petfinder photo; her short "bio" is there as well. I'm going to begin bonding them this Thursday at my office (neutral territory); theres an empty office directly across from mine (front wall is all glass so I can see right into it). Yay!


----------



## myheart (Mar 9, 2010)

And that's howa herd of bunnies starts... 

I am so happy for yourself and Baxter! !! It really does take a lot to make that decision to add another bun. Maybe someday Baxter! will have a harem like my Patrick. 

Hope bonding goes well and quickly! Keep us all posted on their budding romance...

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 9, 2010)

Curious MH is it possible to bond 1 male with more than 1 female? :shock:Bax could become a Polygamist?


----------



## myheart (Mar 9, 2010)

Patrick has two girls to take care of. The dynamics of the trio changed when Luna passed away, so Patrick is no longer dominant-bun. So my order of dominance now starts with Zappa, then Callie, and Patrick is now last. 

It all depends on who gets to be top-bun, and whether or not the othersmind being submissive.

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 10, 2010)

OK last night Bax and Bab's (chaged name from Gumdrop) had their first kiss; alot of face licking was to be had through the bars of her Xpen.. Brought them to work with me today and they are currently in the empty office across from mine in 2 Xpens; seemed to have a good day.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 10, 2010)

Awwww... they sound so cute! I've just got my second bun and begun bonding them as well and it just melts your heart when you see them together! :bunnydance: 

Gumdrop is adorable!


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 16, 2010)

Well as some of you may know my cat Tbone died last Friday :tears2posted it on the Rainbow bridge thread); she had a very long life (21) and has left a big whole in our little family - she was definetly the Matriarch of the group so now there is an open position.

Last night I thought I'd try the first "bonding" experiment between Bax and Babs as its been nothing but kisses and grooming between the walls of the Xpenfor the last 10 days. All started out fabulous - kisses and head grooming and then BAM! They turned into 2 Sumo wrestlers - spinning in a circle and Babs had a good chunck of Baxters! hair in her mouth; I got them apart (distracted them with my hand which became the thing to attack) and got them back to their respective corners.. I think I jumped the gun on this one.

I called Alex who runs the rescue where Babs came from and after telling her of the experience (and after she stopped laughing) she again explained that Babs still had a couple of weeks to go before her hormones level would come down to post alter bun (my bad I forgot). Then after I got off the phone with Alex - I look over and the two knuckleheads are back to their tongue kissing head grooming behaviour between the bars of the Xpen. :?

I think once this bonding issue is completed Babs will be the new Matriarch (she has an attitude). I think Tbone would approve.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 16, 2010)

We need to change the name of your blog now! hehe Any ideas?


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 17, 2010)

I changed the Blog name in my profile but do not think it shows up on the main page of the Blogs just in my personal blog. Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry, a mod has to change the title. Will do!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 17, 2010)

did you want "a dating tail" to be part of the title or the sub title?


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 17, 2010)

Part of the title TH - thanks!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 17, 2010)

All set, then?


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 17, 2010)

:highfive: Thats great! Thanks for the help!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lets start this update with a subtitle: 

[align=center]"How NOT to bond 2 bunnies"..[/align]
[align=left]About a 2 weeks ago I woke up - was rubbing the sleep out of my eyes and noticed Babs in Bax's pen.. This was odd as Babs lives in an Xpen in the living room and they were FAR from being bonded. They were sitting nose to nose and giving each other little kisses - so was thinking "well that looks promising?". [/align]
[align=left]As I put my feet on the floor as I got out of bed Irealized the carpet was covered in FUR! :? Walked out into the living room and it is also covered in fur; along with the hall, bathroom and upstairs!! I then realized at somepoint in time that night - Babs had lept off the top of her bunny condo over the side of the Xpen and then proceed to chase poor bax around all night long..:scared:[/align]
[align=left]I immediately grabbed both buns (and eventually the kitten) gave everyone a good going over to see if anyone was bleeding, bit or missing skin, but luckily no one was hurt. Kitten was hiding under a chair and did NOT want to come out; bax had a crazed look to him once I had him in my arms (he was giving me a lot of angry teeth grinding noise). Babs was just as happy as could be :whistling.. [/align]
[align=left]After calling the more knowledgable bun people I know - they all laughed and said, "Well thats one way to bond buns - just let themfight it out.." (they were kidding of course). However they all said the same thing "keep it going" so I took them to work, dumped them in an empty office which neither had been in before; and now about 11 days later - their a very happy couple; neither have pens anymore at home and sleep in the hall of my bedroom. Lots of grooming and cuddling - very cute to watch.. [/align]
[align=left]Glad THATS over.. Peace at home at last..:biggrin:[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, first off - I'm glad no bun was hurt (apart from Baxter's! pride ). Secondly, how considerate of them to do their fighting at night, while mom slept through it so she couldn't freak out 

Thirdly,what a great result :thumbup. Now Baxter! and Babs can cuddle up and live the life of luxury (not sure about your poor kitty, though!)

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Jan. Kitten is quite happy too - Babs is the new Matriarch in charge of my little brood (as I suspected). Funny she is the smallest of the 3 but neither the kitten nor Bax would ever try to go against her..

For the record the night this happened I had a bad cold and took tylenol - so slept through WWIII.. I think Babs saw me drink this and then she put her "bonding plan" into action - lol. Lil stinker.


----------



## myheart (Apr 28, 2010)

Good for Baxter! !!! Sometime we have to go through heck to be with the one we want to love... LOL 

Glad no one was hurt. Sometimes the frustration gets to be too much. I know my Zappa and Luna had their little spats, but it all worked out in the end. 

How long before you start a trio now? (Just kidding... I think:coolness

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh wow, that's like the fast track. LOL!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 29, 2010)

..My buns ALWAYS make a liar out of me.. After I got home from work and was petting Bax I noticed a rough spot under his fur and upon further inspection he had a bite mark on his flank :shock:. I called CSI and they did a comparison teeth imprint and it was determined the bite came from Babs ("V" set mark).. 

Then noticed that the kitten was acting all skittish - so checked the kitten (no bites) and checked Babs - nope none there either. Not sure what ticked Babs off but she was justpissy last night; thumping as I cleaned up her lil poos she likes to leave in various corners; then she started tossing her pellet bowl (full of pellets of course) and trying to knock over her water dish. So I did the worst thing that could happen to her; I picked her up, flipped her over on her back and made her "zone-out" on my lap for about 5 minutes...

This AM - she was charging the kitten..:help sigh..


----------



## juliew19673 (Jan 29, 2011)

Its been a good 11 months or so since updating - life has a way of "getting in the way".. Baxter! and Gabs are the best ever couple. I wish I could have such a love affair that they have. I catch myself watching them cuddle each other and its so NICE. The kitten (Bella) I believe thinks she is a bun, she has to eat with them, drink from their water bowl and tries to entertain the idea that she too, like parsley, spinach and dried bananas..

Going to bring in a foster bun next week, a little aggressive snot from the bun shelter I volunteer at, but really he is just SO in need of a loving home; obviouslyhe willnot be introduced to my current mix, but am really curious to see what transpiries.He (Harpo, the foster) will live on the 2nd floor - away from Bax, Gabs and the kitten; but will go to work with me in hopes that he gets over his aggression issues and get a forever home. Fingers crossed!


----------



## myheart (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Julie!! It sounds like you did a lot of work with Babs and Baxter!to get them to the snugly point of their relationship. Congrats on the having a happy couple!! 

You do know that is how it starts, don't you? "I'm only going to have a bonded pair." turns into, "Fostering is no problem..." How much space do you have, and how many cages do you want? :shock: I'm just sayin'..... Those cute fluffy-butts are addicting...


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to see (hear) you again, Julie. 

How great is it to have a snuggly, bonded pair? Nothing beats seeing two buns all nice and cosy together 

Perhaps all Harpo needs is to have someone care and love on him - could make all the difference to his personality.

Don't suppose you have any new photos 

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Jan 29, 2011)

hi jan!

Yes, bunnies are addictive; And this is my limit. The only reason I'm taking in Harpo to foster is the shelter has pulled the buns lease so were getting kicked out and must find homes/foster for 47; Their going to be shipped to Arizon, Utah and locally here to other rescues and knowing this particular bun I just see him becoming so depressed at a new place, with new people who might just ignore him as he is cage aggressive. So after many weeks of thought it just seemed to feel right to take him in.

He will live upstairs on the back enclosed patio (enclosed with a roof and 10 ft high walls; bax lived there when I first got him; bax and gabs are not allowed upstairs so there shouldn't be any attitudes ray:...

Fingers crossed!


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well the newest addition to my herd is home - Harpo the Aggressive! He's grumpy in the morning (not a morning bun) and a sweet lil boy at night once the sun has gone down (not sure what thats about). He's settling in and very confused and I think he misses his bunny shelter friends . but not the 40+ barking pit bulls.. 

Steeling myself from taking in another bun that I KNOW would be a perfect mate, but will wait for him to getadopted and then push the mate idea on his new family.

Now onto clicker training later this week..


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2011)

pics? 


sas :camera


----------



## myheart (Feb 6, 2011)

*Pipp wrote: *


> pics?
> 
> 
> sas :camera


:yeahthat:


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks just like Baxter! but his markings are dark brown to dark grey. :biggrin:

Will work on pics next week; 

how do I change my "signature block" to include him and should enter in the kitten as well.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tah-Dah; here is Harpo up close! He always has "that" look on his face when he is deciding how much force should he put behind his bite. 

This was a couple of years ago when he first arrived at the shelter (he had to grow into his ears); he's still not that big, but thanksfully his ears did shrink :shock:


and here he is with his brother Zeppo.. (harps is the darker of the 2)..


----------



## myheart (Feb 7, 2011)

Isn't he a little cutie-pie?!! His eyes look so big...! Certainly gives him a baby-bunny look/quality that potential adopters should like.

I do hope you are able to make him understand that being a good bunny will be the best thing for him. I think that sometimes they just need the quiet of being out of a shelter, and fewer hands coming at them or invading their territory.

Good luck with your little foster guy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't believe that something so sweet could be such a bad boy 

He is like Baxter!, isn't he? Very cute!

I hope he settles down and stops biting the hand that feeds him 

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 7, 2011)

Harpo has never bitten me; almost every other person who volunteers, but he's let me slide; I also think it has alot to do with menot just opening his pen and stickingmy hands inside without asking him first. Noone practicesproper manners anymore.


----------



## myheart (Feb 9, 2011)

So, now that you popped in to say "hi," how's stuff going with you? I mean, we can't wait to find out about the bunnies, but it would be nice to know if you're doing okay also.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 9, 2011)

Funny how bunnies just move in and take over your world.. Yes I'm doing well, works good, most outside activities is revolving around the shelter I volunteer at, which is all healthy and then there is the constant consideration on weekends of "I should really clean out that [insert closet, storage shed, various room here] and then I finish that thought with "after one more round of Monopoly" on my ipod touch. Its a skill to be as lazy as I can be...:big wink: But all in all life is good.


----------



## myheart (Feb 9, 2011)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Funny how bunnies just move in and take over your world.. Yes I'm doing well, works good, most outside activities is revolving around the shelter I volunteer at, which is all healthy and then there is the constant consideration on weekends of *"I should really clean out that [insert closet, storage shed, various room here] and then I finish that thought with "after one more round of Monopoly"* on my ipod touch. Its a skill to be as lazy as I can be...:big wink: But all in all life is good.


:yeahthat: Sometimes.... ya know... it's just too easy to sit for a bit too long messing around with not-so-important stuff. My thing is spider solitare. Stupid game.... :coolness:


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Hehehe I am the same way... Today's source of laziness is RO. How's Harpo doing? I think we need more pictures...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 23, 2011)

Whoo! New inmate! What a beautiful guy 

(Good to see you too, Julie!)


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Northern Autumn - nice to be back; noticing that Baxter! and Gabs are having a "situation" as Gabs (female - Alpha Bun) can smell (guessing) Harpo, the Foster bun, and Bax is just "clueless".. Gabby seems to be at odds and chasing poor Bax around. Thinking that I might start limiting their space (Xpen when I'm not home). Gabby is becoming destructive (digging carpet and now being mean with Bax and the kitten). The other 2 are fine - not sure what to do?


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 10, 2011)

How are things getting on?

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi jan! Well things have quieted down on the homefront; Bax, Gabs and the kitten are back to their "quirky" lil pack; Harpo the Aggressor (the foster bun) has now been renamed to "Harpo the Cuddler"; really, he is quite obnoxious about the amount of time he needs me to cuddle him each evening (cuddles are not to be had during daylight)- its like he is making up for the last 2 years.

Funny last night I was watching TV in the living room and saw Gabs all stretched out on her side, back legs crossed, eys shutand she just looked SO relaxed; then about 20 minutes later I take a peek and she is in the same position; whichby this time I've becomeconcerned :shock:, so being the obnoxious human that I am, I start to walk over to her, calling her name repeatedly; she wakes up - throws me a nasty glance and runs into the bedroom; so fine, she's apparently not dying or sick. 

Then about 30 minutes later she is doing it again! - laying on the floor - all spread out, eyes completely shut, dozing off, but this time she throws in the deep sleep whisker shakes and her lil front paws are twitching; sonow I'm convinced she'shaving a seizure or somethingso thestupid human goes in the bedroom calling "Gabs? you ok?" - at this point she jumps up :Xand actually "flipped me the bird" and ran off to complain to Baxter!... I honestly have never in the last year, seen her so completely relaxed, but I think I successfully stopped that behaviour and she will never try it again! :wink


----------



## myheart (Mar 10, 2011)

Gosh! What a mean bunny-mom you are!! Waking Gabby up during sleepy-bunny time... Honestly, she probably said a few choice words under her breath as well as giving you'the look.' 

Glad to hear things are getting back to normal, and that Harpo has decided that good humans are a good reason to change his attitude. Good for you!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 11, 2011)

lol . Poor Gabby, can't get a minutes peace anywhere 

Glad Harpo is settling down to evening cuddles 

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 27, 2011)

"Poor Gabby"? she's a MINX I tell you- and too smart for her britches.. 

Gabby knows how to use tools (if she had opposable thumbs - I'd be really worried). The other night she was all about periscoping in the living room while staring upstairs at the loft (where the Foster bun Harpo is residing). This particular night Harpo was still outside on the loft patio; well sometime during the evening Gabby pushed a small chair in the living room - next to the table that is next to the stairs and jumped from one to the other and then was able to bypass the baby gate I have on the stairs (for just this reason - to keep buns out of the loft). Ta dah! I awoke to her doing binkies in the loft when she saw me walk up the stairsto give Harpo his breakfast :X. the screen door was closed so all they were able to due was to introduce themselves and lay down a few hundred territorial poos each... 

Now this AM about 5 days later (and after moving chair away, and the gate up higher, etc) Gabby broke through my tight security and was back in the loft, however this time, Harpo was in an Xpen in the loft (he still has access to the patio, I just put the Xpen upto the patio door so now if its gets to cold/rainy (been bad here in So cali bthe last couple of weeks) he can run inside. Solast nightGabby had apparently stuck her nose through the xpen bars and Harpo gave her a good bite on her upper lip. :shock:

I've seen the bite a number of times at the shelter when one buns xpen was placed just a tad to close to another. Poor Gabby I think thought that since she is in charge of all of the other animals here Harpo would certainly bow down to her. Think I may have to pen up both her and Bax when I go to sleep as I just don't know how much 007/secret agent skills Gabby has.. 

Harpo seems no worse for the wear, but noticided today Bax and the kitten were walking on eggshells around Gabby.. 

Growing pains are not fun, but bun behaviour and their trying to work out their heirarchy is curious to watch.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2011)

That Gabby is quite the little Minx, isn't she? I guess she won't be poking her nose in there again in a hurry!!

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 31, 2011)

The silliest thing to come out of Gabby getting knipped is that she is now SO much more comfortable with me petting her?

She's bonded and/ore trusts me a little more. Or I think she saw her prior shelter friend and is now saying "Your O.K.). Lol. 

Whichever it is - I'm thankful.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL! I guess every cloud has a silver lining 

Jan


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 10, 2011)

Bumping for an update, Please!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 10, 2011)

H NA - update you shall have..

Harpo: He's such a silly, happy, bouncing boy.. Noticed he seems to be putting on weight :?. He does not like anything sugar so I never give him any Bunny McD type treats (such as Bax and Gabby LOVE - dried fruit, or yogurt drops, etc); and I'm not feeding him anymore pellets than he got while an inmate at the shelter.. Maybe its just that he's not so stressed out anymore so his metabolism has slowed? I wouldn't say he's fat at all but just has some extra "cushioning".. Haven't tried yet to bring him to work with me - he just so sedate and happy I hate the thought of upsetting him; nor have I taken him to any adoption events.. I will in the future (sure..)...

Gabs and Bax: Have noticed and can almost prove that Gabby will "tell" Bax to go get hersome Banana chips or greens or pellets; as at odd hours he'll come running over to me and will start to chew on the cuff of my pants or chew on the book I'm reading to get my attention and then whenask him"Whats UP Buddy?"he'll run over to the appropriate feeding station (seperate spots for each treat/food; banana chips doled out in the kitchen; greens doled out underneath the bar stools; pellets in the bedroom) and then I'll get what he's asking for; noticed Gabby is "hiding" somewhere nearby said areato see if Bax has done her bidding as she will then JUMP in front of him to get whatever treat I'm giving first.. She wears the pants in that relationship FOR SURE.. 

Kitten: Bella is a ridiculous kitten - races around and just spazzes out; the rest of us just sit back and watch.. She also tries everytime I give the buns parsley to eat it; she'll chew on a piece for about 20 seconds before spitting it out; thought she'd stop after the 2nd or 3rd try, but nope - everytime.. stupid kitten..


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 3, 2011)

So Harpo, my much loved foster bun is acting out.. We've been together now 5 months and he is just such a ridiculious "cuddle bun" most of the time, but this AM he was all snarly and growling when i came to give him breakfast. I walked in, he came CHARGING at me with his growl, but once his nose hit my shin, he bowed his head and we both had an awkward moment... :shock: I waited 30 seconds to see what he "was saying" then realized, he had NO idea what to do - nor did I. 

I proceeded to give him his pellets (this was after I kept my hand on him so that he couldn't also charge his bowel, aka my hand). He began to eat and I just sat with him and all was GOOD.

He's a bun that was raised in a shelter, so am thinking when he feels the need to say "HEY I'M Mad", as he only has this oneknown reaction to get you to "think" of "why is he being this way" is the reason?. 

Thought I/We had moved past this, but apparently some bunny's need much more time to recuperate..

Don't think this boy will beable to be adopted out; or it may just take more time?Can you ever get a bun that had had a problem/stress issue to get over it?


----------



## Pipp (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL! He's a mini-rex, right? They are incredibly opinionated rabbits. (Or midgets in bunny suits). 

My guy did the same things. He got chubby pretty fast, too. 


sas :inlove:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2011)

So....when did Babs become Gabs (Gabby)?  Do we need to change the Blog Name again?  Gotta do something to include Harpo anyway.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 3, 2011)

Poor bunny she went from "Gumdrop" (most ridiculous name) to Babs, to now Gabs.. But Gabs (aka Gabby when I yell at her) seems to be the one that has stuck with her. Have had her for over a year so think its herREAL name... LOL..


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 14, 2011)

Elf Mom replying AGAIN to your reply as I'M honestly ashamed to put this in the "Behaviour and Nutrition" post, as I should know better.

Bax and Gumdrop have not had their nails trimmed in 10 months. They romp around on carpet and seemed to be fine to me until I saw their nails about6 months ago and Imadea mental note "Should trim those".. now4 months later its "OMG!"..........

Preface the next couple of paragrahps to say all of my "Kids" are healthy physically but...

So I tried a couple of weeks ago to trim nails and got Baxters front paws (fine, he was unexpecting, but snorted through without issue) and then tonight tried again and now my inner left wrist looks like hamburger, by BAX - the sweetest bun ever born!? 

He apparently does not like being picked up and held like a baby (usually just throw him over my shoulder and he would grunt small words to be had, but never shredding of skin) but its been awhile, since I tried picking him up.He has his girlfriend, then thereis the kitten that needs SO much attetion (feral, wants to play at 4 AM) and the shelter bun that needs SO much love (aggressive, but loving when giving any amount of time).

I've dropped the ball for the last year and just indulged everyone (know each animals treat/sugary - carbohydateof choice - so much easier to give a treat than wait out the bad behaviour.


Their not bad, by any means, I'm just a poor human slave... feel very bad. 

If you have been here - please let me know.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh Yes, I've been there. Now that I have 2 bonded couples, it feels like I don't spend enough time with each one individually. Just recently, Jester seems to be quite indignant with me at times, although I know he loves Bonnie, and she loves him.

Perhaps cloning ourselves is the answer :biggrin:

Jan


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 21, 2011)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Thought I/We had moved past this, but apparently some bunny's need much more time to recuperate..
> 
> Don't think this boy will beable to be adopted out; or it may just take more time?Can you ever get a bun that had had a problem/stress issue to get over it?


I'm not sure what the answer is. :?My Basil went almost a year without biting anyone and then bit me and my son within a couple of weeks of each other. The only common thing we could think of is that we both came into his area from swimming and were wet. I think that since he grew up having to protect himself with his teeth that perhaps that is always going to be his response to fear. We have all gotten pretty good at reading him in order to avoid any issues. Poor Harpo. Of course, mine is also a mini-rex and they are incredibly "opinionated" as Pipp pointed out. :biggrin2:Maybehe thought breakfast should have been earlier?


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow time flies!

Just reread my last few posts and am happy to report that not only:

Gabby loves to be petted!! (Thank You God - took 2 years) - will now come to me to get a head rub; but not yet a cuddle bun - but we have time to work on that.

Baxter! is losing weight (cut out the banana chips) and he actually can "get air" when binkying which he does alot more of lately; think I'm seeing a waist line even? He is still THE most cuddley animal I've ever had. Love a first bunny - like a first love.. aww.

Bella the Kitten (she weighs about 4 pounds, was feral and never has grown much [completely healthy] - so thus, the "kitten" title) is getting fixed/altered tomorrow (she's 2, its time, put it off as long as possible). The buns are all Celebrating as I type (she's become a "rough-houser" when playing as of late). So am worried for her and will be taking the fun role of "Nurse Maid" for the next 10 days; had to go to Petco and buy her a "Cone Of Shame" to wear... Someone needs to come up with a better "gizmo" than this thing.

Harpo the foster bun is still here and loving life (been here what a year+?). Am thinking maybe he is not a "foster bun" and just a bun that needs to be bonded to my crazy pact. Still thinking this one through, but he is sweet, silly and not much of an attitude other than just personality - which I really love... Thinking about it.

Have a week off to deal with the kitten and her spaying; so will try to get photos of all to post. 

I am SO lucky to have such sweet "kids".. ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 1, 2011)

Good to year about your crew! You're lucky to have a snuggle bun. So few bunnies have that sweet nature and it is so nice to be around!

I actually have been doing some volunteering at cat spay/neuter clinics and we recommend a soft collar. It is made of fabric and lies flat, so that they have their peripheral vision and can use their whiskers--this is much more comforting for the cats as the cones are really disorienting for them. They really use peripheral vision and whiskers a lot to assess their surroundings. A lot of cats won't bother with their incisions too, so you may just not need a cone.


----------



## juliew19673 (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks for the kitty tips TH; did get Bella a soft cone of shame; as she is SO small its still a little large for her, but she is getting the hang of it now on day 2. Here is a photo of her:


----------



## juliew19673 (Sep 2, 2011)

And here is Harpo -


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the updte, Julie. I love to hear how your furries are getting along!

Poor Bella, she looks lost in that . I always feel bad for animals when they have to wear them.

Harpo sounds like he has found his forever home lol 

Any recent pics of Baxter! and Babs?(hint )

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Sep 4, 2011)

here is Gabs and Bax as of tonight; funny Gabby always thumps at me after taking a photo, I think she is under the impression it "steals her soul" or, she wanted to fix her hair first..


----------



## juliew19673 (Sep 7, 2011)

I am SO happy to report that Bella the cat is now running around and will get her stiches out Thursday (YAY!). She's getting back to her ol-self.. 

Even the rabbits seem happy to see her galloping about as they are binkying along with her.

Love that my weird pack came back together and more importantly, seems happy to have her back.

Yay animals and their way to except change!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 7, 2011)

I think animals know when something is 'not right'with another animal. Whether they like them or not, I think they are happy when the staus quo is back to normal. I'm glad that Bella is doing so well 

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jan your so right; when I first brought Bella back from the vet - she was all drugged up and had a space for her in my closet which is in a hallway of bedroom, with an Xpen enclosing her (the entire closet which was to much room for her at that moment, she just kept walking back and forth all confused, so cut it in half with an Xpen that stuck hallway out into the hally way; Gabby ran over and sniffed the Xpen - then Gabs ran off Baxter! when he tried to check out the new addition and then she layed down in front of this "pen" to protect Bella.. LOL..

That night, when I grabbed my blanket and pillow to sleep with Bella in the hallway I had to explain to Gabs what I was doing as she growled at me.. Gabby is the Matriarch of our group (not me apparently - lol).

Buns are GREAT guard animals.

:innocent


----------



## juliew19673 (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy to post back that Bella (the cat) and I survived her "altering". Also, found out through the whole "Ordeal" that poor Bella has a case of gum disease; poor thing is 2 and has gingivitis tooth decay (red ring around her top jaw). I wouldn't have even to think to look at her teeth/gums at her age, so glad the vet caught this.

The buns are good - however, I got the "Stink Eye" from Harpo, my foster bun as he was the ONLY animal that noticed I spent a few hours babysitting my friends dog this evening; he smelled my jeans coming into his pen and kept jumping back 6 inches; took me 3 minutes to talk him down - lol..


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 11, 2011)

Ah ha, you can't fool a bunny - they'll always 'sniff' out what you've been up to 

Glad Bella is doing OK. I wouldn't have thought about gum disease at her age either :?

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, poor Bella was born into a Feral pack of cats that lived in the "Horrid" neighborhood of Century City/aka Bel Air-Beverly Hills and West LA? Apparently the wrong side of the tracks.. 

Have found in my 12 years of living here so many purebred animals that were just walking these "Mean Streets". One in particular was a Saint Bernard - Pi; He had a Dog tag, but the owners just up and moved and left him in the backyard of their estate and he had finally broken down a fence after 5 days of being abandoned. He was skin and bones, dragged my friend an I back to his home when we found him wondering the streets. I took him to the West LA animal shelter and they found from his tag that he had been owned and bred by a couple that had a purebred animal store here in West Hollywood! It had been closed due to too many complaints of health problems from people who purchased their pets. 

Now in West Hollywood we have an ordinance on the books of our city that you cannot sell/breed purebred pets (nor fur, nor altering your pet for cosmetic reasons - such as changing a dogs ears, declawing a cat, etc.). 

Poor Pi died 3 days after dropping him off as his stomach "turned" (Knotted off from not being fed for days). A West Hollywood Sherrif was at the pound when I took him in and was hoping to adopt him, this particular Sherriff really pushed through the banning of ridiculous thing people could do to their animals in our town. The owners of the purebred pet shop were brought to court and paid a fine - $1200. Sad.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 15, 2011)

Ooooh poor PI. Oh and people like that disgust me. They probably don't have to worry about money, yet this animal had to suffer for stupid reasons. Too bad they didn't get more than just a fine. I'm glad West Hollywood had that ordinance on altering pets for cosmetic reasons. I hate declawing.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 15, 2011)

OMG, that poor dog. I just don't understand people sometimes . At least there is now something in place to help other animals.

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm happy to report, that I've met a number of individuals in my neighborhood that rescue animals, and its more than not - Alot of dogs, a few cats and guinnea pigs (weird - ok pigs are small and easily housed, but I've met 3 that "rescue" pigs) are being rescued here is West Hollywood. 

I only know this as my close girlfriend has a dog that I walk when she works late so then I get to know our neighbors (buns don't get you to know your neighbors in a condo/apartment neighborhood).

Nice to chat up rescuers, but I do get that weird look "You have Rabbits as pets?" sigh..


----------



## myheart (Oct 25, 2011)

That's so cool that you are getting to know other rescuers! Most of the rescuers that I know are rattie people. It gets difficult to network bunnies in danger when others are into other critters. I still wonder if I have room for a rescue-chinchilla or a rescue-hedgehog....  

Piggies.... I guess you would still have to consider how 'disposable' the small animals are. I have two sets of boars I rescued, but to keep as mine. One set was literally on their way to the 'back room' when I said I would take them. They are the sweetest little guys in the world. I have no clue who would ever 'throw them away'. What ever you do, don't Google what they do with piggies in South America where they originally come from... Not good... 

Well, on a much lighter note, I love the pic of Bax and Gab hanging out. I just love cuddle bunny pics. :biggrin2:I don't think I could ever get enough of seeing fur-kids taking care of each other. <----- hint for more cuddle-bunny pics***


----------



## juliew19673 (Oct 29, 2011)

I always thought Men being completely unaware and needy was a human trait - but Baxter! proved me wrong.. 

I came home from work the other evening and usually when I walk in I see the kitten Bella on the couch; bax runs up next and then his girlfriend Gabby. Saw the first 2 and went about my normal business of turning on lights, putting groceries away etc., but after this - still no Gabby. 

I started calling her (which never really works with Gabs, she's a girl with the tude of I'll come when I want to - but I can always see her). so I'm looking behind things, in other rooms and nothing. Now I'm becoming alarmed, my mind wanders to 9th degree (she went on the patio and a Teradactly carried her away).. As I'm getting exasperated with my search I start questioning the other 2 "Where is Gabby? show me? The kitten finally picks up on my plea and runs into the bedroom hall; I open the closet and Tah Dah! Poor gabby was locked in the closet for 9 hours.. 

She runs out all happy - binkying about - she see's Baxter! and runs to him and tries to put her head under his for comfort and he challenges her on this try to get his head under her's first!! Really? 

Gabby, realizing she is in a relationship with an idiot actually gave in and game him a few head licks and then he reciprocated.. 

Men...


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 9, 2011)

Of course, poor Baxter! had no idea where his girl was, so he was upset thinking she had left him, and needed reassurance she hadn't gone and found another bun 

Had she made much mess in the closet? Poor girlie!

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Nov 27, 2011)

Happy to report Jan, that no, Gabby only "Killed" a pair of boots that should have been put down years ago - she was obviously looking out for me in a fashion sense.

I have noticed since that horrid day that she is so much more "Caring" for Baxter! then previously. He is still unaware and that needy still, but she has really taken on a whole new persona of being "available" to me, the cat, etc. Not so aloof - weird. 

That being said, I also catch Gabs chasing Baxter! around right on his heels, nipping him; sometimes seems mean spirited, so I'll intervene, then I stop and think - maybe he deserves it? Always wonder if stepping in is just screwing up the dynamic that is theirs, as I'll find them 5 minutes later deep in a cuddle fest? Its like a little bunny argument that I overheard. Silly creatures.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jan 12, 2012)

OK I've posted in the "Nurtiotin and behavior" thread that I am taking on the process of bonding my "Ray-Tag-Trio" pack of buns. And am rather excited/curious how this will go.

I've read the advice and researched the process on the interwebs and think it may be problematic? but think it just will take alot of paitence (learning curve for both buns as well as myself).

Fingers crossed people.. Will update my SUCCESSFUL attempt.


----------



## myheart (Jan 12, 2012)

:biggrin2:Oooo..... This is exciting!! I can't wait to find out how the dates go for the kids. I hope it all works out for everybun!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jan 16, 2012)

It AM so excited My Heart as well! I've exhausted every PM on this site as well as their advice of where to go (thank you Flashy). I feel like there is a happy ending for all of my buns, just will take some handling and what do Bun Guardians say - "Have Patience" which I do.. 

I've figured out that my buns will need to travel to my office as the spare office directly across from mine is vacant and they can work on issue for 9 hours a day, while I oversee. I'll take 3 carriers (one for Gabs/Bax, one for Harpo and 1 for the kitten).

That being said, I also have 1 cat that is friends to all 3 buns; if I do not include her in the bonding process are they/buns going to hate her when they come home? She is the only one one to roam between the downstairs/upstairs areas.

Of the 4 animals I have she is the worst one to take to my office; she shuts down, does not eat or drink water; but then she's always been to my office alone (she only had to come when she was fixed and then when she needed her stitches removed and needed to see the vet). 

Know most of this board does not care to much for cats, but this cat is a friend to my buns, and am just trying to think forward of "obstacles", such as they become aggressive with the cat as she does not smell like them; or they the buns come home and the cat is freaked out that she was alone all day.

Tell me if you know of or dealt with this situation; thinking all 4 animals are going to the office and stay in 3 seperate areas for the day..

Should be fun?! lol..


----------



## myheart (Jan 16, 2012)

I am not sure I have advice for you. I understand your dilemma though. I have a difficult enough time taking a bun to the shelter for dates and destroying their routine for a day. I makes me feel so bad wanting them to be happy in the long run.

If kitty is that bonded to the bunnies, then I think I would take her along. She might actually be the glue that holds them all together, being a neutral friend. But then again, I think you said that kitty was the peace-keeper... Then her role might be to break up tussles if she decides to become active in the dates. Maybe she will be too busy keeping track of her bunnies to worry about not eating or drinking.

I dunno... just thoughts...

Good luck!!! :biggrin2: I so hope you end up with a most wonderful trio, er... quad...


----------



## juliew19673 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you My Heart for responding.. I'm in that position of scratching my head when it comes to bonding my animals.

I think, the Cat is a individual to consider; this is my pack/warren to consider. Bringing in another, she feels to me, like something that must be added into the equation. This is just my dynamic, and think it will be fine, and actually helpful in the end once I understand what everyone is trying to say.

Would like to hear from other cat/bun owners how they deal with relationships?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 27, 2012)

How are things getting on?

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you Jan for checking in.. Means alot. I'm still in the "Plotting Plan" mode.

Am rethinking taking my motley crue to my office (4 animals in 4 seperate carriers will take me "How lONG?" I am lazy and scared about the whole process); am now thinking of "Repurposing" space at my home. I give my dining room new hardwood floors, then all animals have a neutral space. Yay! simple - done. Right?

This will take me putting in the floors myself, however I have installed many light fixtures, electical switches, even fixed a large screen TV when the color wheel went bad. So I know I can fix things - just nervous with buns as I've read SO many bonding stories and alot were great and some never took.. And since the bun Harpo is from the shelter and was "discarded" as he was so aggressive (misunderstood) I do not want to expose him to another bad experience. sigh..

I realize/or am "self aware" that I'm being hesitant to jumping in, bonding Buns seems scarey to me. 

Just trying to figure out the BEST way to make this a good meeting; and realize in the end you just have to give it a try. I think I'm calm enough to deal with the process, just want a ZEN area, moment for each animal.

Once I get the power saw (ordered online) I'll have no excuse, and while waiting for it I am moving forward to prep said area. :shock:

Pray for me - lol.. ray:


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 3, 2012)

Things are good here in LALA land. Never received my Jigsaw to put in harwood floors :X And when I thought I must travel to see my family this spring, is not an actual good time to travel away from home and get your disconnected bun family bonded? So, what do you do?

I enrolled all 3 buns in a "Bonding Seminar" with the President/Director of the Rabbit Rescue group that I worked with (Zoohcorner.org.) fantastic indivuals, check out their site. 

I have all confidence that this can happen - or if not, she'll have an alternative suggestion. ray:ray:ray:ray:

I'd love a happy "Hollywood Ending". 

Wish me luck.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 5, 2012)

So are you leaving them at the rescue while you travel? I have given some thought to trying to get our 2 pairs of bunnies together in the course of a long road trip. I will be moving in the next year to destination unknown, but likely to have a long car ride. I am thinking it might be a good time to do some bunny bonding in the car. That's how we got our Cali and Ms. Frida to get along after a few rough bonding sessions in the bathtub. We did about 4 car rides and although there was fur flying at first, they ended up snuggling together by the 3rd one and no sparks flew on the 4th. I think if buns are put in the trunk of a car for long enough together (provided they don't get too scared, of course, and there's a human there to supervise), almost any inter-bun differences can be resolved.


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi TH: The buns will be staying at "Comfey Bunny Bed & Breakfast" aka Cat Logsdonshome. She is the President of ZoohCorner.org (the bunny rescue I volunteer at) and has an established B&B for buns at her home. Everytime I've been to her house she is in the process of bonding someones buns. Her homecould be described as "Bunny Disneyland" as she has SO many areas for buns to romp and play outdoors, withall the fun castles, tubes, etc a bun could want. There is a seperate guest house that is setupsome what like aHostel fortraveling buns. 

I fear they will not want to leave - lol.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, it sounds like a Bunny Paradise! I have visions of buns in a Fairground, licking cotton candy and carrying balloons :wink.

I hope she is successful - will make life much easier!

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (May 16, 2012)

I am SO HAPPY to report that I have a bonded TRIO! I took Baxter! Gabby and Harpo to Cat Logsdons "Comfey Bunny B&B" (the Bunny Whisper) 11 days ago and she made it happen!!

Picking up my new Warren/Pack tomorrow and SO!! excited. Have seen video and photos of their trial, and it warms my heart.

Tomorrow, I'll have "3" running amuk, Lord Help Me! :? Can't wait!


----------



## myheart (May 20, 2012)

:yahoo:Congratulations!!! Welcome to the "Slaves owned by trios" club!! How cool is that to have someone take care of your babies and make them best friends? When will we see some beautiful cuddly trio pics? Maybe a pic of your own bunny train? 

Any more foster-kids in you future for a quad? (lol)


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2012)

I am the happiest individual! My problem bun has been successfully bonded to my duo!

Cat, of the Comfey Bun B&B, took them on; had them sit side by side for 48 hours, in small Xpens (the 3 had alot of room previously to run about); then when they were put together - Voiula, Baxter! and Harpo were the best of friends, Gabby - she's fine, just not as excited as the 2 boys, who are just Ridiculously adorable together! As if they are Brothers from differnt mothers!

Its so nice to watch Harpo run fully free in my apartment and to see Baxter! really find a "Pal". Gabby is a good girlfriend, but she never wanted to have FUN. She is all business. Now I see she seems more relaxed, maybe its she's not having to "smell" that other bun that she couldn't see and was being so protective of. Not sure.

I know this, I have 3 VERY happy buns, that groom each other and play. AND I do not see anymore Territorial peeing going on! Hardwood floors next week! 



:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2012)

Yay! Will further say (as my post duplicated itself) that Harpo still snarls at me when I feed pellets (left over agression of his food bowl from the shelter) but he seems to becoming self aware if I wait for him to settle down, notice Baxter! gets really close to Harps (situates himself next to Harps sidewase) and I let Harpo settle, before feeding them all.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 22, 2012)

Just catching up with this now - and what great news. I am soooo happy for all of you. The bunnies have got great friends, and your life must be much easier with the three of them bonded.

Any pics of the adoring trio ??? 

Jan


----------

